# 

## BasH

Jutro odbieramy pozwolenie na budowę, a więc czas założyć dzienniczek  :smile: 
Witamy wszystkich forumowiczów i zapraszamy do czytania (Inwestor, Inwestorka i dwie małe inwestoreczki  :smile: 

O komentarze prosimy w osobnym temacie (link w podpisie)

Na początku był las, a właściwie lasek  :smile: 




Tak to mniej więcej wygląda z lotu ptaka - uzbrojone w kanalizację i ZK przy prawym rogu  :smile: 



Szybki szkic inwestorski przed ukończeniem pracy przez naszego projektanta:



A to cała rodzinka w komplecie już po powaleniu przez Inwestora jego przepotężną spalinówką kilkunastu  :wink:  drzewek - heh - lubię zapach spalin i dźwięk łamanego drzewa podczas upadku  :smile:  Chyba się przekwalifikuję  :smile: 
Nawieziono i rozepchnięto kilka wywrotek ziemi, aby umożliwić wjazd HDS'a z suporeksem i bloczkami (działka dość mocno opadała przy drodze tworząc spore zagłębienie).

----------


## BasH

Heh. Troszkę się pospieszyłem  :smile: 

Dziś odebrałem ze starostwa tylko zatwierdzony projekt budowlany - uprawomocnianie decyzji ma potrwać podobno 2 tygodnie. Zostawiłem dziennik budowy, wypełnione kolejne papiery i za 2 tygodnie będzie zielone światło  :smile: 

Oto projekcik  :smile:  Później wrzucę pedeefki naszych rozwiązań  :big tongue: 



Mieliśmy także dostawę części bloczków na ściany nośne. Aha - no tak - nie pisałem o technologii - BK 24 na klej (piórowpust) + 12-15 styro.
Wjazd okazał się być całkiem nieźle utwardzony jesiennymi deszczami i mrozem, więc sprzęt się nie zapadł i rozładunek 24 palet z pierwszego transportu się powiódł - czekam jeszcze na pozostałe 8 palet, działówki (mają przyjechać solbetowskie) i fundamentowe B6.

Rozładunek BK24




HDSik wyjechał po kilku próbach - operator z chojnic był niesamowity!

----------


## BasH

Obiecałem rzuty naszej wersji, a więc wywiązuje się  :smile: 
W stosunku do m02a jest sporo zmian - okna, elewacje, kąt dachu, lekko podniesiony dach na ściankach kolankowych - dało to możliwość wykonania schodów spocznikowych (obniżono także poziom kotłowni w stosunku do poziomu pozostałych podłóg) - zresztą - sami zobaczcie:









1 komin  :smile:  Brak kominka. Po dłuuuugich rozmowach :|
Komentarze? Proszę do podpisu  :smile:

----------


## BasH

Dotarły brakujące palety 24-ki, a dwa dni później 12-tki - niestety luzem, ale prosto z autoklawu  :smile:  Postały kilka dni do odparowania, a dziś nakryłem je folią - nie będą nasiąkały zbytnio opadówką  :smile: 





Dziś dojechały także B6, jak widać na załączonych fotkach - nieco niewyraźnie (z komórki).





Czekam na zamówioną RB-tkę - osprzęt do niej już mam. 
Kolejne kroki to wstępne niwelowanie - ściąganie humusu spod całego domu na przód działki, postawienie blaszaka, wrzucenie do niego RB-tki, rów pod przyłącze i wrzucenie kabla dla ENEI (ZK mam w granicy), danie zielonego światła ZUK'owi (mają zrobić studnię wodomierzową i dać mi kranik z wodą  :big tongue:  ) - a jak popłynie prąd - grodzenie (płot już czeka na wbudowanie  :smile: . Może obsadzę też tył działki jakimiś tujami - niech już rosną...

----------


## BasH

Hmmm... Jedna sprawa nie daje mi spokoju (nooo.... jedna z wielu, ale to tak na razie uzewnętrzniam  :smile:  ).
Projektant pytał z 5 razy - czy na pewno chcesz ten taras? To nad salonem i będzie się wychładzała płyta, grzybek wyjdzie i problem z izolacją... Trzeba perfekcyjnie hydroizolować, a i tak nie ma pewności, czy grzybki nie wyjdą w środku i to akurat nad salonem i jadalnią, zamiast w pobliskim lasku  :big tongue: 
Ten tarasik bardzo mi odpowiada - fajny widok z sypialni, fajnie zlokalizowane względem kierunków świata - można posiedzieć i popatrzeć ze szklaneczką w dłoni  :smile: 
Czy zagrożenie grzybicą jest faktycznie tak duże? Planuje pod tym tarasem trochę przewymiarować grzejniki... Oprócz tego oczywiście izolacja (będzie płyta, a nie teriva - aby było miejsce).



Ewentualnie mogę pociągnąć ścianę piętra równo z parterem, ale to mi za bardzo nie odpowiada... (zmiany w projekcie, itp itp i ten relaks z szklaneczką  :big tongue:  )

----------


## BasH

1. Na plus  :smile:  Dotarła paczuszka z rozdzielnią i wyposażeniem - fajna RB, całkiem niezła cena (allegro), wygodna  :smile: 



2. Na minus - znowu sypnęło śniegiem, jest zimno, ziemia twarda jak skała, więc ściąganie humusu się opóźni...

3. Nadal czekam na uprawomocnione pozwolenie...

Do tego roboty po uszy... dziś i wczoraj ostra nerwówka z błędami na bazach danych... ale pozytywnie  :smile:  żyją i ja też  :big tongue:  pozdr

----------


## BasH

Trzy tygodnie temu odebraliśmy pozwolenie - dziś przy okazji pogody uporządkowałem troszkę działkę - dziesiątki kilogramów zeszłorocznych drzew i wyznaczenie miejsca na studnię wodomierzową.

Teść porządkuje miejsce pod fundamencik gospodarczego blaszaka:


Teść doglądający jakość materiału:



Mój wołek roboczy z pożyczoną od teścia taczką:



Inwestor w miejscu wyznaczania studni wodomierzowej:



... i na tle uporządkowanej działki  :smile:

----------


## BasH

Niesamowite... Zgodnie z umową osadzono studnię wodomierzową i wykonano przyłącze wodne... Nawet przed czasem - nieźle.
Co prawda kran wyprowadzony nie z tej strony co chciałem, ale to już pikuś  :smile:  Ważne że mogę już korzystać z wody  :smile:  Jupi...















Plany na kolejny weekend: lekki fundamencik pod blaszak gospodarczy  :wink: , zamawiać budę i szybciutko wrzucać instalację odbiorczą prądu, aby tryby w energetyce ruszyć...

----------


## BasH

... i po sobocie  :smile: 
Pogodynki internetowe tym razem nie pomyliły się i zgodnie z zapowiedziami pierwszy dzień wiosny był ładny  :smile:  6 stopni w plusie - wow.
Zgodnie z planem udało się wykonać fundament pod zamówiony już blaszak - poniżej fotorelacja:

Tyczenie w terenie - teść jako główny geodeta :smile: , mierzenie przekątnych, osznurkowanie.


... teren po wyrwaniu 3 kubików darni i ziemi:


...  lepik:


...papa i gotowe:


Podpisałem umowę na dostawę wody - można się w końcu umyć i nie straszyć ludzi po robotach  :smile:

----------


## BasH

Uuuaaahh.. dziś w nocy było -12 stopni ...

Rano zajrzałem na działkę - urzekła mnie cisza, spokój i piękne widoki.
Delikatna różnica w stosunku do okolicy, w której aktualnie mieszkam - ośrodek zdrowia, gimnazjum  :smile: 
Było pięknie:



Oczyściłem nieco zmrożony śnieg z fundamentów pod gospodarczy - za parę godzin miał nastąpić montaż:



Hmmm.. Siatka leśna na przód utknęła gdzieś w Polsce - ciekawe kiedy dojedzie?



Chłopaki z Nowego próbowali się wbić na działkę - niestety zakopali się - dalszy sąsiad miał wspaniały pomysł ciągnięcia kabla telekomunikacyjnego i chyba słaaabo się przyłożył do zagęszczenia zrytej ziemi przed moją działką...



... nie pozostało nic innego niż noszenie segmentów





Na szczęście to tylko niecałe 40 metrów od drogi... Chwilę wcześniej chłopaki targali garaż na 10x większą odległość... współczucia...







Prawie gotowe:



Odbiór pracy przez inwestorki  :smile: 



Generalnie - solidna firma i blaszak wysokiej jakości...

----------


## BasH

Korzystając z pięknej pogody popracowałem trochę z budową stelażu i rozszywaniu rozdzielni elektrycznej do powieszenia w blaszaku:





Jak będzie chwila czasu, to czeka nas przekopanie przyłącza do energetyki, powieszenie rbtki i sciąganie humusu... Idzie wiosna  :smile:  Jupi  :smile:

----------


## BasH

Niedzielne wizyty u rodzinki niosą czasem dość przyjemne zaskoczenia  :smile: 

Rodzinka teścia przygotowała dla nas prezencik od ich znajomego (w sumie niedługo sąsiada) na naszą budowę  :smile:  Jest warunek - reklamować, używać, nie pożyczać - odsyłać do firmy :smile:  Podobno niesamowicie dokładny aluminiowy kątownik budowlany opatentowany na 12 sposobów składania  :smile: 
Wykonanie całkiem przyzwoite, ot takie coś:





Sprawdziłem dom, w którym mieszkam i na działówkach miał lekkie odchylenie - na nośnych w miarę ok. Fajna rzecz. To nie drewno, które na mokro pracuje zmieniając kąt  :smile:

----------


## BasH

W oczekiwaniu na zbudowanie ZP w granicy zamontowałem rozdzielnię i oświetlenie w gospodarczym:




W weekend lub w przyszłym tygodniu planuję położyć główny kabel przyłączeniowy - ponad 30 metrów do przekopania od gospodarczego do przyszłego ZP obok istniejącego ZK.

Nie ma ktoś 15 metrów kw. tanich płytek chodnikowych?  :smile:  Okolice (trójkąt) Tuchola - Starogard Gdański - Osie (Tleń)

----------


## BasH

Wiosna rozpoczęła się pełną parą. Aż szkoda, że doba ma tylko 24 godziny  :smile: 

Z ostatniego tygodnia - przywiozłem kołki, rozpórki i paliki do szalunków - teść trochę się namachał przy pile  :smile: 



Wykonaliśmy też kawał dobrej roboty - wkopaliśmy kabel do przyłącza energetycznego - ktoś chyba złośliwie zostawił nam na trasie kabla maaaasę kamieni - fiskarsy tylko szczękały  :smile: 

Zawijas na odcinku tymczasowym do gospodarczego - główny kabel będzie cofnięty do rozdzielni domowej.



Tata i teść podczas pracy  :smile: 


Finish  :smile:  Pozostało założyć uchwyty na rurę instalacyjną:


Od wtorku można atakować  ENEA o wykonanie ZP  :smile:

----------


## BasH

Na pare tygodni odpuscilem wirtualny dziennik, ale prace w terenie nie zostały odłożone  :smile: 

10 czerwca enea zlitowała się i podłączyli mi ZP



Rozszyłem sobie WLZ i w końcu miałem własny prąd  :smile: 
Można było w deszczowy poranek przystąpić do kręcenia strzemion na ławę - CA 320 sztuk 20x20.



Wytyczyłem też tak mniej więcej obszar na zdjęcie humusu. Obsypałem wapnem, co by operator miał ułatwione zadanie.



Do pracy przystąpiła pierwsza ekipa, która opuściła mój teren szybciej, niż przyjechała....



Wezwałem konkretnego operatora z konkretnym sprzętem  :smile: 

...a po godzinie:


W międzyczasie załatwiłem trochę materiału do zasypu:


Do pracy przystąpili geodeci:

----------


## BasH

... kopanie i szalunki - po bożemu  :smile: 
ale aby nie było za łatwo to na zmianę glina, kamienie i żwir  :smile: 



dogłądający Inwestor  :smile: 


... i chudziak pod ławy. 


Ławy mieszane 60 metrów  0,6 x 0,3  i 23 metry 0,8x0,3

----------


## BasH

Inwestor z ojcem i teściem przystąpili do kręcenia zbrojenia.

Inwestor (czyli ja  :smile:  )


Ciśnienie było spore  :smile: 


Szerokie ławy:


... i startery słupów


Nie zapomniałem też w 4 rogach o bednarce (uziom fundamentowy + wyjście pod RG na listwę wyrównawczą:


Przyjechał też hydrostyr na obłożenie ścian fundamentowych oraz mazie na izolacje:

----------


## BasH

13-18 lipca 2009: roboty ziemne i szalowanie

20-22 lipca - zbrojenie

23 lipca - ważna data  :smile:  zalewamy

Miał być b15, zamówiony b20 - 16 kubików ( beczka 9,5 + 6,5 i pompa)



Inwestor walczy ze słoniem  :smile:  - aha - mówiłem, że chcę cały dom (nooo - oprócz więźby) postawić sam?  :smile: 







Wesoła ekipa - inwestor, teść i ojciec inwestora  :smile: 


Zwijanie pompy:


Podlane ławy - w noc po zalaniu ław pięknie rosił deszczyk

----------


## BasH

Ława była pojona wodą od czwartku do niedzieli - w poniedziałek ruszyliśmy z bloczkami.

Kierbud nie kazał dawać izolacji na ławę przy braku piwnicy, ale i tak położyłem - zawsze dodatkowa bariera na podciąganie wody - tym bardziej, że grunt mam średnio ciekawy (miejscami glina).

Miotłuję askowil:



Tata jedzie z papą:



Kładę pierwszy bloczek:



Pierwsza warstwa:



Teść wyprowadza róg - 16 metrów dalej ojciec robi to samo  :smile: 
Budujemy najdłuższą ścianę.

----------


## BasH

No - skoro dziennik dzień po dniu, no to niech będzie  :smile:  W końcu jestem na bieżąco.

Dziś wtorek - drugi dzień murowania ścian fundamentowych.

Ranek po rozpotarciu sprzętu... Inwestor przy swoim stanowisku pracy... Betoniara, sito, cementy, rozwożenie ton bloczków...



... aha - i dopasowywanie bloczków  :smile: 



Wizyta małych inwestorek  :smile: 



Późne popołudnie - kawał dobrej roboty za nami...

----------


## BasH

Murowania dzień trzeci - dziś częściowo w osłabionym składzie - teść musiał opuścić załogę na jakiś czas.

Zaczynamy podstawę komina i fundament od podciągu schodów:


... i gotowe - 1 warstwa więcej ( 8 ) niż reszta



Ciągniemy najdłuższy fragment ponownie - ściana wzdłuż długiej kalenicy:



... i rzut na dotychczasową pracę:



ufff...

----------


## BasH

... murujemy dalej  :smile: 

"Ślepa kiszka" na tyle garażu oddzielająca od kotłowni...



Zaczynamy się wgryzać w poprzeczną część - salon, jadalnię i kuchnię  :smile:

----------


## BasH

Dzień piąty:

Zaczynamy od "zetki" przy wyjściu na taras



... inwestor donosiciel  :smile:  dziś ponad 5 ton bloczków + betoniarki  :big tongue: 



Startery ścian fundamentowych salonojadalni i ściany oddzielającej kuchnię od salonu





Owocny dzień  :smile:

----------


## BasH

Dzień szósty - tylko jedno zdjęcie dla porównania  :smile: 



Pozostało już niewiele - około 300 bloczków - dobra dniówka  :wink:

----------


## BasH

Dzisiaj wiszący w powietrzu deszcz straszył nas przez cały dzień.
Pozostał jeden murarz - teść  :smile:  Kończymy ściankę pomiędzy kuchnią a salonem, wyprowadzamy się do wejścia. Przyjechał też szwagier i zaczął wyciągać deski z szalunku.





Jak zasypywaliście wnętrze domu? Koparką - ile sięgnie czy mieliście inny pomysł?

----------


## BasH

W środę skończyliśmy prace przy murowaniu ścian fundamentowych:



W międzyczasie zacząłem wprowadzać wodę:



Przeprowadziłem też akcję ratunkową - sąsiad wykopał dziurę, aby sprawdzić czy będzie woda na głębokości fundamentów i do dziury wpadł jeżyk - biedak siedział tam chyba z 3 dni, bo całe dno było obkopane po prawie pół metra w każdą stronę...

----------


## BasH

czwartek

- porządkowanie terenu po murarce (deski, żwir)
- wyciąganie końcówek szalunków
- montaż PE głównej i na ogród (ze spadkiem w kierunku kotłowni, aby spuścić wodę na zimę  :smile:  )
- montaż peszli do prądu, sterowania bramą, domofonu, teleinformatyki itp...
- wkopanie PE dom-studnia wodomierzowa  :smile:

----------


## BasH

piątek:

żar lał się z nieba, więc popołudniu nie pracowaliśmy

Rano pokryłem ściany gruntem ( asfalbit 1:6).



Metoda natryskowa - rewelacja w penetracji, ale prysznicowałem się chyba z pół godziny :|

Wieczorem, gdy temperatura spadła do rozsądnych wartości a mury były nagrzane - lepik + papa wierzchniego krycia (tylko na bloczek bez zakładu na podłogi-ochrona przed opadówką na zimę)





Voila  :smile: 



W sobotę - dwie warstwy dysperbitu (testowałem dziś konsystencję - placek przy rogu) i może jeszcze wyprofilowanie ewentualnego spływu wody opadowej po folii przy ławach. CU  :smile:

----------


## BasH

Izolacje przeciwwilgociowe położone.
Przykleiłem na stryrbit 4 płyty - tak z ciekawości jak trzyma.


Front robót chwilowo przenosi się do teścia - skuwamy betony i kładziemy starobruk.


W międzyczasie będę rozglądał się za materiałem zasypowym do fundamentów, a jak będzie troche mniej wilgoci - skończę kleić hydrostyr.

Sugestie, poprawki, zapytania mile widziane w komentarzach  :smile: 


Znalazłem fotkę z klejenia styroduru  :smile:

----------


## BasH

... i znowu nie dotrzymałem słowa - pisałem w zeszłym roku, że będę regularnie dodawał komenty i jakoś nie wystarczyło czasu
Jako, że powoli sezon się kończy a jest sporo osób atakujących mnie o uzupełnienie dokłądnego dziennika - niniejszym nadrabiam zaległości.

Po pracach polbrukowych u teścia dokończyłem styrodurowanie fundamentu, na to siatka z klejem i cerplast - inwestorka przy okazji dogląda gratisową kanalizację ukończoną na praterze w 2/3



budują mi też drogi  :smile:

----------


## BasH

czerwiec 2010

Nadal ochota na samodzielne ciągnięcie budowy tak daleko jak się da (oprócz więźby i ruszania reszty tematów dachopodobnych)

Czas na chudziak B10 pod przyszłe izolacje i wylewki.

Zraszanie podłoża:



.. i jedziemy z tymi kubikami:







wyszło materiału na styk - grunt to dobre przygotowanie podłoża - 9 cm chudziaka - zabrakło 1,5 taczki, bo operator beczki zrzucił z dwie taczki podczas czyszczenia się - dorobiliśmy ręcznie

----------


## BasH

... no i wylane 



Skwar niemiłosierny (sympatycznie się o tym myśli gdy za oknem 0 C :/ ), "chudziakowi" trochę ulżyło podlewanie w wolnej chwili.

Pierwsza warstwa na normalną zaprawę - reszta na klej solbetu na białym cemencie.


W międzyczasie zdażyło się oberwanie chmury - nadmiary wody wylądowały w obniżonej kotłowni - do czasu zbudowania schodów i stropu niestety czekało nas sporadyczne pompowanie :/

----------


## BasH

Lipiec 2010

Rosną mury - pogoda sprzyja aż za bardzo. Praktycznie codziennie przez cały lipiec temperatury przekraczają 30 stopni.

Widok od strony drogi:



... i od ogrodu:



W międzyczasie dotarł leierowski strop i nadproża:



... a tu już w większości zainstalowane, a więc są już pierwsze kawałki własnego domu nad głowami inwestorów  :smile:  :


Było czasem tak gorąco, że klej się momentalnie palił, jeśli boczki były za suche :/ 


Sprawdzamy testowo rozstawy belek:


... i po montażu przemyślnej konstrukcji do wciągania najdłuższych belek na cały dom:


Do tej pory 100% własnej pracy. 0% ekip.

CDN - montaż stropu, wianki, szalunki, stolce, kolanka, ehhhh, jeszcze jeszcze  :smile:

----------


## BasH

Rzut oka z innej perspektywy na wciągarkę do belek - kilka rusztowań, stempel, trochę liny, bloczki i wciągarka elektryczna, a jaka oszczędność sił:



Belki i część pustaków wciągnięte, jeszcze niepodbite, więc lekko zwieszone:







Główny stropowy Inwestor - osobiście ułożony cały strop :smile:  :



... i hol przykryty:



... i prawie cały garaż - zostały dekle na żebro rozdzielcze i docinki boków:



Przymierzamy się do szalowania tarasu - ze względu na konieczne ocieplenie nie jest robiony jako gęstożebrowy, tylko jako 8 cm płyta zbrojona:

----------


## BasH

Heheh - widziałem, że bratnia dusza forumowa dająca mi podparcie swoim dziennikiem w chwilach zwątpienia była na moim dzienniku  :smile:  Tak tak NETBET - o Tobie mowa  :smile:  
Do tej pory u nas cały czas 0% ekip, 100% własna praca.

Aby odpocząć trochę od betonów ojciec zabrał się za swoje ulubione drewno - wziął na pierwszy ogień schody - teść wyliczył "po wygodnemu", ojciec wykonał  :smile: 

(jeszcze w fazie zjeżdzalni)



Strop już ułożony tam gdzie się dało, a gdzie się nie dało to trzeba skończyć - czyli zabieramy się za zbrojenie słupów, zrobienie szalunków na podciągi i ogarnięcie tego wszystkiego tak aby nie pospadało razem z betonem z gruchy:





... prognozy marne - podobno idą ulewy, więc nas trochę przegoni, ale zrobi się może nieco bardziej normalna temperatura do pracy...

----------


## BasH

... no i podlało konkretnie.

Widok na ulicę, przy której obecnie mieszkam :| Przepełniona deszczówka :|



Stropik i schody jeszcze nie zabetonowane, więc deskowaniem i z garażu wleciało dość sporo wody  do kotłowni :|



W całej miejscowości idą remonty i budowy dróg - są problemy z dojazdem większymi transportami, więc moja osobówka musi czasem robić za ciężarówkę : / Co kurs to kilkanaście prętów fi 12 na dach i jazda - mam nadzieję, że się wyrobią z jakotakimi dojazdami na zalewanie stropu :/



Powoli wykańczamy podcienie przy wejściu i na wyjściu na tylni taras:



Wykańczam zbrojenia - wiązałki poszło ZDECYDOWANIE dużo - z NETBET'em chyba mamy jakiś dar do znikającej wiązałki : )

----------


## BasH

Pytania, komentarze - mile widziane w linku poniżej  :smile:

----------


## BasH

Pytań brak, więc lecimy dalej - dostawiam posta bez edycji, co by ten temat się jak najszybciej przełamał bo cała pierwsza strona ciągnie niesamowite transfery na płatnym fotosiku :/ Po #40-tym poście się przełamie i miejmy nadzieje będzie mniej obciążenia transferowego - okej - jedziemy dalej z relacją.

----------


## BasH

Znalazłem brakującą fotę ze zdjęciem deskowania podpierającego podciąg ogrodowy - voila:

----------


## BasH

Asterka dalej robi za ciężarówkę i niezmordowanie wozi kilogramy materiału:



... a Inwestor (moi) przerabia na wianki (wiła wianki i puszczałą je po malowanej wodzie czy jakoś tak  :smile:  )

----------


## BasH

Wianki strop powoli się kończą:





Kończymy też ważny i zajemocny podciąg trzymający cały taras i całą dużą ścianę szczytową + więźbę - mam nadzieję że wytrzyma:





All by myself  :smile:  (with little help from my friends)

----------


## BasH

Ukończyliśmy z moją małżą wiązać dolne zbrojenie płyty tarasowej - spoooro tego było:




Ostatnie rzuty oka na zbrojenia - nazajutrz zalewamy wszystko co się da  :big grin: 



Schodzimy wraz z zachodzącym słońcem - ciekawe czy stemple wytrzymają  :smile: 



Strop wypoziomowany, a nawet nadciągnięty w górę, zastemplowany, szalunki słupów powiązane szpilkami i drutami, obite na maksa deskami, skręcone śrubami.
Mam nadzieję, że ich nie rozerwie  :smile:

----------


## BasH

Wesoła ekipa (czyli ja, teść, ojciec, sąsiad i znajomy) bierze się za zalewanie stropu, całych słupów, wianków i tarasu. Policzyłem 21,5 kubika. Zobaczymy ile wyjdzie. Policzyłem z metrowym zapasem - pójdzie najwyżej na podkład tarasu na gruncie od strony ogrodu - jest już w razie czego zaszalowany.
Ekipa miała być na 7-mą (nadal trwały upały), dotarła z godzinnym poślzgiem... No ale są:



Zacząłem zalewać od klatki schodowej - małża zdążyła strzelić fotkę mimo strachu przed "słoniem" - załapał się teść



... potem lałem  przedni, tylni słup do pół (po połowie zawibrowane), trochę wianków po drodze na taras, aby wytracić czas (na wstępne wygładzenie schodów) i ustabilizować pustaki stropowe, po tarasie powoli nad kuchnią, salonem, reszta wianków, słupy dopełnić, dowibrować i reszta:



Hiper, super gładko nie wyszło, no ale jest poziom, w paru miejscach lekkie paprochy (Znikną w warstewce styro), ale generalnie jestem zadowolony. Tak to wyszło:







Najmniejsza inwestorka była zadowolona:



... więc po udanej pracy można było się trochę zrestartować - za stolik niezłomnie pracuje piła od cięcia suporeksu i drewna przywieziona na chwilę z budowy do pocięcia opału  :smile:  :



Do tej pory:

zero ekip zawodowych, po NETbetowemu  :smile:

----------


## BasH

Życie przynosi czasem niespodzianki - ta akurat na szczęście zdarzyła się bez wykończonego wnętrza i z otwartym przyłączem kanalizacyjnym:



... niezorientowanym tłumaczę: chodzi o tą brunatnoczarną plamę, która nie jest niczym innym jak pozostałością po fekaliowej minifontannie :/ Ponownie nawiedziły nas ulewy, podejrzewam że sporo osób jest wpiętych z deszczówką do sanitarki i po intensywnych długotrwałych opadach przepełniła się. Jako, że podłączałem niedawno się do kanalizacji nie zasypałem jeszcze do końca trójnika przyłączeniowego, a dekiel był tylko lekko nasadzony - nadmiar wybił u mnie na działce.
W sumie dobrze się stało, że zobaczyłem teraz potencjalny kłopot - gorzej byłoby w wykończonej łazience siedzieć na tronie i dostać po ..... fontanną wybijającą z kibelka.

Reakcja była krótka, wykorzystując przestój na odpoczynek zalanego stropu.

Odkopanie kanalizy:



Inwestycja ponad dwóch stówek w zasuwę burzową:



... i wcięcie się w instalację:



W wolnej chwili obuduję bloczkami i założę jakąś klapę. Póki co są ważniejsze prace - przymierzamy się do ścianek kolankowych, szczytów no i wianka ze STOLCAMI pod murłaty . Hmmmm..  Ten post jest wyjątkowo monotematyczny - temat przewodni - qpa.

----------


## BasH

Rozszalowane to co przeszkadzało - taras przy naszej sypialni (nad jadalnią i salonem). Widać wystające podciąg, który zniknie w warstwach styropianu.



... i zabieramy się do dalszej pracy:



Rosną ścianki kolankowe i pojawiają się zbrojenia:



... i w tym miejscu przerywamy pracę - ja z rodzinką wyjeżdzamy na dobry tydzień nad Bałtyk a teście na Chorwację nabrać sił  :smile:

----------


## BasH

... po powrocie ze zdwojoną siłą wróciliśmy do rozrywki na budowie. Tata szalował, a ja z teściem kończyliśmy zbrojenia i zaczeliśmy zalewać wieńce goniąc szalunki:





Trochę mało w tym było finezji. W końcu oderwałem się od betoniarki  :smile:  Podział prac tym razem nieco inny:

Teść - produkcja i logistyka (w tle ściana lasu, na którą będzie widok z kuchni i jadalni):



Ja - wciągarka, zalewajka i gładzenie - przy okazji prostowanie szpilek do murłaty:



... i tak kilkadziesiąt wiader :/   - 10kg tłuszczu +7 kg mięśni:



No ale dajmy radę - ekipa w całej okazałości - Inwestor i Tatyx2

----------


## BasH

Wrzuciliśmy większą część materiału na szczyty na piętro:



... a więc po posileniu na tradycyjnym borowiackim stoliku:



można było zacząć stawianie szczytów:



Utrzymanie mniej więcej linii przyszłego deskowania ułatwiały "żaglówki" - listwy jak maszty wyciągnięte do wysokości przyszłej kalenicy z odciągami do przyszłych murłat.
Skosy dotniemy i dokleimy jak będą już postawione krokwie. Jestem umówiony z cieślą (tak, tak - dach NIE będzie samorobny  :smile:  ), że da nam dzień albo dwa na dokończenie szczytów przed deskowaniem. 
Aha - cieśla chciał szczyty dociągnięte tylko do linii podparcia płatwi - mówił, że łatwiej wtedy mu operować materiał bez konieczności omijania szczytu. Jak chce - tak będzie miał.

----------


## BasH

Szczytowania ciąg dalszy - jedziemy równolegle dwa szczyty - trzeci pewnie wspólnie symetrycznie będziemy stawiać - idzie bardzo szybko. Mają jeszcze dojechać brakujące dwa nadproża (właściwie elki), a nad wyjściem na taras będzie lany.
Tu szczyt od strony ogrodu:



A tu od strony drogi z wklejonymi poduszkami pod płatwie, ale jeszcze bez ELek. 



... w międzyczasie biegam po wysokościach - trzeba sprawdzić sprzęty przed okresem zimowym:

----------


## BasH

No to jeszcze szybkie osadzenie 4-rech elek nad oknami i zalanie ich:



Duże nadproże nad wyjściem nad balkon i dwoma oknami z sypialni też zalane (po lewej):



Trochę ogarnę plac i jesteśmy gotowi na więźbę. Czeka już długie miesiące na placu w tartaku. Sezonowana, impregnowana zanurzeniowo. Ponad 10 kubików konstrukcyjnego + ponad 8 kubików na deskowanie.

----------


## BasH

No i dotarła więźba. Na razie to trochę grubszych kijów - więźbą dopiero się stanie:





Parametry dla zainteresowanych:

krokwie 8x16
płatwie 14x18
jętki 8x16
murłat 12x12 ( i tu po czasie dałbym chociaż +2 - tak wizualnie)

Generalnie - na razie nie robi wrażenia  :smile:

----------


## BasH

Zgodnie z umową w połowie września weszli cieśle. Pierwsze rozeznanie, pomiary, chwila główkowania i już materiał jedzie w górę. Zanim pozamykali sobie dostęp krokwiami wciągnęli cały materiał na pełne deskowanie (winda po lewej :smile:  ):

Idą murłaty i deski:



Deski już na górze (8 kubików - trochę zostanie, bo 8 kubików wystarczy na cały dach a jeszcze przyjadą deski na podbitkę jako nadbitkę - nadmiar desek wykorzystam na podłogę na strychu):



Murłatów ciąg dalszy:



... i zakończone.



Cieśle zabrali się za obróbkę końcówek krokwi i widocznych jętek.



Po pomiarach okazało się, że dom trzyma wszystko względem projektu, więc nic nie trzeba zmieniać i będzie szybko wykonane.
Czyli można dokładnie postawić dom własnoręcznie  :smile:  
Cieśle są 1-wszą ekipą goszczącą na tej budowie  :smile:

----------


## BasH

Pogoda sprzyja - pochmurnie ale bez opadów, więc praca posuwa się dalej.
Krokwie i jętki obrobione, więc część idzie na górę - za moją zgodą ekipa idzie na dzień do obróbki i krycia w przerabianym dachu, bo zapowiadają na jutro opady, a babeczka ma odkryty mieszkalny budynek.
A u mnie wbudowali część krokwi, reszta już wykończona leży zesztaplowana.

----------


## BasH

... znalazłem fotkę z wnętrza tego etapu:



Dlaczego każdy pyta widząc piętro bez działówek czy buduję lotnisko ewentualnie minimarket?  :smile:

----------


## BasH

No i krokwie dojechały jednostronnie do końca dłuuugiej ściany - wszystkie fachowo zacinane - stara szkoła, bez zbędnych blaszek i skrótów.



Cieśle zaczynają ciągnąć drugą stronę - pogoda się psoci, popaduje więc tempo jest mniejsze niż oczekiwane, ale prace postępują.



Widać też prawie skończony Leier'owski system kominowy fi20 (fachowa robota Taty  - zbrojony od poziomu stropu - dzięki  :smile:  ) . Została do wmurowania jedna kształtka dymnego i dwie warstwy wentylacyjnych, ulanie czapki, wstawienie dyszy wylotowej, ale to dopiero na wiosnę, jak będzie pomysł jak wykończyć komin już na gotowo, aby pasował do całości. Macie jakieś propozycje?  Płytki klinkierowe na klej (wiem że na siatce ale bezpośrednio? cienki styropian kompensujący?) czy tynk cienkowarstwowy w kolorze elewacji? Doradźcie  :smile:

----------


## BasH

Troszkę się rozpogodziło, co pozwoliło na dokończenie ciągu krokwi nad "długą" częścią domu. Cieśle osadzili już płatwie nad "krótką" częścią i tam będą kontynuować montaż krokwi. Ja muszę załatwić trochę materiału na szczyty ponad jętkami - zamówiłem na styk - zabrakły 24 sztuki BK : ) (a wyszło prawie 1500 dużych). Jestem pod wrażeniem swoich wyliczeń sprzed półtora roku : )



Cieśla zwrócił też uwagę na błąd w projekcie - nie zostały przewidziane jętki nad klatką schodową, co utrudniłoby montaż stelaża sufitu. Zaproponował przymocowanie "jętek" do płatwi. Tyle razy przeglądałem projekt i nie pomyślałem o tym - dobrze, że cieśla miał głowę na karku...

----------


## BasH

Cieśle kończą prace przy konstrukcji:



Pozostało kilka krokwi i kulawek. Mają jeszcze do pomalowania 120 metrów podbitki montowanej jako nadbitka.
Niedługo zaczną pewnie deskować i papować tam gdzie się da, a nam pozostanie wykończenie szczytów ponad linią płatew.

Tyle, że cały materiał wyszedł, ale znalazłem jeszcze u kumpla na budowie ponad 20  pustaków, a on chętnie się pozbył  :smile: 



Dobrze jest wiedzieć kto co ma  :smile:

----------


## BasH

Konstrukcja wykończona w 100% - czas na deski, ale najpierw musimy wykończyć skosy (docinanie pustaków - niezawodna piła stołowa + zużyta tarcza  :smile:  ).
Widok na więźbę na poziomie struchu:



Grunt to dobry podział pracy. Tata docina na wymiar, Teść bawi się z wklejaniem brakujących trójkącików które będą zaraz pod deskami na piętrze, a ja wielkopowierzchniowo kleję cały trójkąt na szczycie na strychu - jeden z głowy tam daleeeko 15 metrów dalej na horyzoncie:



Jako że zostało mi mało dużych pustaków (a nie ma kiedy i w sumie potrzeby sciągać) jadę program oszczędnościowy - 24-ki przy podstawie i jako żebro wzmacniające, a wyżej jadę 12-tkami, których mam nadmiar (no i łatwiej wciągać - to już prawie 8 metrów nad ziemią). Strych i tak nie będzie ocieplany, a na to przyjdzie 15 cm styro elewacyjnego, więc będzie ok.

----------


## BasH

Tempo mamy niesamowite - szczytki rosną w oka mgnieniu a ekipa cieśli goni nas gdzie może z deskowaniem - pracuje chyba z 7 osób z ekipy + nasza Trójca. Drugi szczyt strzelony własnoręcznie, dosłownie cieśle szli za mną pustak w pustak - jeszcze cały szczyt się trząsł na lużnym kleju....



Widoczna krokiew oraz jętka będą pomalowane hipermegasuperodlotniemieckojszwabelazurąochronn  palisanderową przez cieślów na koniec pracy.

----------


## BasH

Drugi szczyt skończony, widok od drogi:



Nasza wesoła ekipa zaczyna robić trzeci, ostatni szczyt (stoję na płatwi  :smile:  )Cieśle, tam gdzie się dało,  przybili już pomalowane półfalcowane deski pod/nadbitkowe i pojechali na inną budowę czekając na wykończenie szczytów. Przybili nawet po pasku papy.



Pogoda sprzyja (koniec września 2010). Fajnie się ogląda te zdjęcia, gdy za oknem dziś było -18. A dziś byłem w 6 firmach po wyceny okien... Ciekawe co będzie z VATem na montaż... Póki co PODOBNO tylko wzrośnie do 8% - mam nadzieję, że nie wyrzucą tej stawki na 23%...Coraz bardziej skłaniam się do zamówienia i zapłaty jeszcze w tym miesiącu a montaż przy lepszej pogodzie...  Ma ktoś magiczną kulę albo konkretne wieści co dalej z VATem?

----------


## BasH

Trzeci szczyt rośnie. A tu fotka pierwszego kończonego szczytu od strony ogrodu. Widać zaczątek tarasu - resztka betonu ze stropu (był zamówiony ponad kubik na zapas, ew. niedokładności, niespodzianki).



Widok na nadbitkę z tarasu pod kończonym ostatnim szczytem:

----------


## BasH

Szczyty zostały ukończone w pierwszą sobotę października (2 X 2010), zdążyliśmy się jeszcze w niedzielę rodzinnie odstresować nad morzem, a od poniedziałku wrócili cieśle z deskowaniem i papowaniem. U teścia sami zrzuciliśmy stare pokrycie, odeskowaliśmy i opapowaliśmy, ale u niego było lekko ponad 150 m^2, a tu mam lekko licząc 300 :|
Wnętrze zaczyna się zaciemniać:



Ten jaśniejszy słup (heblowany) będzie widoczny w sypialni, reszta poznika w ścianach lub garderobach - 3 pokoje - 3 dziewczyny (razem z małżą)  - 3 garderoby :|

----------


## BasH

... i dach prawie domknięty:



Pozostało kilkadziesiąt metrów kwadratowych do obicia i opapowania, pomalowanie części krokwi i jętek, porządkowanie pierwszej ekipie na tej budowie po sobie.
Generalnie całkiem nieźle im szło, 6 osób w pracy, bez większych strat. Wstępnie jestem już umówiony na przełom 2011/12 krycia ceramiką i montaż veluxów.
Właśnie spłyneła do mnie pierwsza wyliczona oferta okien - kiepska :/ Standard z jednostronnym kolorem - przykład: 5 komór RL, 2 szyby standard R/RU, 150/146 950 brutto; 1790 - 1010 brutto - Myślałem że taki standardzik będzie o 150-200 tańszy na sztuce, tym bardziej, że niewyszukana konfiguracja... Czekam głównie na dwie wyceny na profilach VEKI, w tym jedna w promocji zimowej z oknoplastu, chociaż tyle się o nich naczytałem, że nie wiem czy warto :| Hmmm...

----------


## BasH

Wnętrze zaciemnia się już na maksa - bez veluxów byłoby trochę ciemno:



I widok na wyjście z sypialni na taras:



Przyszła dziś druga wycena na okna (z balkonowymi). Wczorajsza i dzisiejsza dotyczy bardzo podobnych profili, oklein (jednostr. kolor), szyb itepe.

Wczorajsza wycena z montażem: 14780, dzisiejsza za praktycznie to samo: 9000 (z montażem) - niezłe rozbieżności... Za bramy garażowe 2600 mm podobnie około 4000, drzwi wejściowe PVC około 3500, metal ~2000.  Powyższe wyceny dotyczą profili aluplasta, czekam na inne firmy z VEKĄ... Jestem w szoku odnośnie różnic w cenach (a szczerze to przewalonej ceny pierwszej firmy...).

----------


## BasH

... a tu powyższy widoczek od drugiej strony:



Dotarły kolejne wyceny okien i już sam nie wiem...

ALUPLAST 5 KOM., 2 SZYBY

1. 9000 BRUTTO Z MONTAŻEM (spora w regionie firma, nie znam bliżej)
2. 11460 BRUTTO Z MONTAŻEM (dobra firma, która montowała stolarkę w domu w którym teraz mieszkam)

FORIS, 5 KOM., 2 SZYBY

1. 14780 BRUTTO Z MONTAŻEM (pogięło ich - a tak dla ciekawostki powiem, że wchodząc do ich firmy (dużej) 5 razy trzaskałem drzwiami PVC ich produkcji jak mniemam bo nie chciały się domknąć!)

OKNOPLAST VEKA PLATINUM^2, 6 KOM., 3 SZYBY

1. 14060 BRUTTO Z MONTAŻEM (13360 brutto przy wpłacie 100%).

Co brać?  :big tongue:

----------


## BasH

Byłem kiedyś w markecie budowlanym i w oczy mi wpadły kliniki - widząc cenę to chyba jakaś kosmiczna technologia. Przekładając ich objętość i cenę i przypominając sobie dwa worki dużych klinów pod stemple, którymi poziomowałem strop to sprzedając je zarobiłbym fortunę : ) Ktoś to kupuje?



Domek zabezpieczony już na zimę, materiał na działówki na piętrze zadaszony - podsycha po deszczach:



A na koniec ostatnia ładna fotka bez zimowych klimatów i z niezabezpieczonym przodem:



(... i dziennik jest już prawie "na czasie"  :smile:  )

----------


## BasH

Na parę dni przed atakiem zimy zdążyłem jeszcze spryskać całe deskowanie i krokwie na strychu kuprafungiem (na bazie miedzi), co by było mniej wilgoci do wychodzenia po założeniu okien. Impregnacja była wykonywana wcześniej w tartaku, ale dodatkowa warstwa nie zaszkodzi. Pomimo maski wrażenia dopalaczowe - bezcenne:

----------


## BasH

Rozterek okiennych ciąg dalszy - na placu boju została w zasadzie jedna firma z dobrą ceną na roundlajna aluplasta ideal 4000 (czyli takie jak są zamontowane w domu, w którym mieszkam) na okuciu roto, standard bez fajerwerków,5 k. 
Mailowo dogadujemy sprawy i przedwczoraj dostałem propozycję droższej tylko o pojedyncze procenty stolarki na profilu salamander 3d (klasa A, 76 mm, 3 uszczelki).



I to wybieram - kwestia dogadania tak, aby montowali dopiero w okolicach marca...

Nie zdecydowałem się jeszcze na bramę do garażu (2610x2150) - oferty mam na 4500 i więcej :/ Chyba zamówię z allegro za pół ceny i machnę z teściem w jedno popołudnie tj. zrobiliśmy u niego...

----------


## BasH

Nurtują mnie jeszcze pewne sprawy...

Ogólne wykorzystanie przestrzeni i lokalizacja czujek... Do domu mam mieć  9 PIRów i jednego duala do garażu - INSTALATORZY: zaproponujcie rozkład czujek... reszta - poprawę funkcjonalności pomieszczeń...





A u nas teraz -19 i w %^$^&%^# śniegu... Dziś znowu odśnieżałem godzinę, a jutro pewnie będę musiał jechać na budowę z blaszaka zwalać pół metra śniegu, bo się zawali :/

----------


## BasH

Niedziela, 19 grudnia 2010.
W końcu po wielu tygodniach widać słońce : ) Na budowie spokój, śniegu po kolana i wyżej.



Po głowie chodzą mi jeszcze okna, ale temat załatwię pewnie dopiero po świętach, jeśli w ogóle w tym starym roku - promocja zimowa na profile salamander trwa do końca stycznia.  Zaproponowali mi też bramę z napędem dostarczaną przez bydgoski bigtor (www.bigtor.pl) - 3600. Sporo instytucji ma te bramy, ale raczej w postaci przemysłowej. Indywidualnych opinii nie znalazłem :/ Ktoś miał z bigtorem kontakt? 
Kolejna sprawa to montaż bramy bez położonych w garażu tynków - będę je kłaść dopiero za pół roku, po skończonych działówkach na piętrze i instalacjach. Dobrze byłoby mieć solidniejsze zamknięcie domu z oknami niż przybite dechy. Coraz bardziej skłaniam się jednak do montażu "allegrówki" skorpiona (mam już doświadczenie) i wymontowanie płatów (kilka minut pracy) na czas robienia tynków...

----------


## BasH

Stary rok kończę bez zaległości - zgodnie z planem.
Warunki na drogach straszne (normalnie jak hołowczyc dziś zaliczyłem driftem 30 metrowy zakręt i zaspę po trzech tirach sypiących środkiem drogi) ale jestem już po zamówieniach. Cena ustalona, dokładne obmiary w połowie stycznia, montaż w marcu. A stanęło na:

Okna dwuszybowe, pięć komór, profil SALAMANDER STREAMLINE, orzech zewnątrz, roto:



Drzwi stoldrew x2 (jedne bez szklenia) cena rewelka i PROSTE (nie jak kmt):



Bramę jednak zamawiam - nie chce mi się montować kolejnej, a różnica w cenie za lepszą jakość jest akceptowalna - bigtor 2600 x 2125 z automatem, orzech panel (NIE kaseton). Będę musiał tylko wytynkować jedną ścianę - spoko.



W środę wyjeżdżam na 3 dni (do sylwka włącznie) do szwagra - kupił nowe mieszkanie i jadę pomóc mu ogarniać m.in. malowanie, a więc do SIEGO ROKU - oby nie był gorszy niż mijający.

----------


## BasH

Witam w 2011.
Wizyta u szwagra przyniosła nowe doświadczenia - test bojowy trzech gatunków farb.

Wnioski:

tikkurila optiva biała - sufity po drugim malowaniu miały lekkie smugi (prześwity)
dulux lateksowy "dotyk mgły" - kolor na ściany - kolor zamiast raczej szarego okazał się być wpadający w niebieski, takie troche kacze jajo, ale nie to było najgorsze. Praktycznie nie kryje!!! Dwie warstwy nie dały satysfakcjonującego efektu - porażka.

Powyższe "farby", a właściwie mierne efekty działania wymagały poprawek. Do poprawek została wykorzystana farba KABE PROLATEX, która jako biała i odcień szarości była przeznaczona do salonu, ale szwagier miał jej dość sporo i wystarczyła też na poprawki.



Farba jest RE - WE - LA - CYJ - NA !!! Malowaliśmy nią cały salon + kuchnia, no i potem 1 warstwa w całym mieszkaniu na duluxa, który dał ciała.
KABE we fragmencie mieszkania była kładziona na zagruntowane zielone płyty KG, które dają pewny wyznacznik jakości krycia, i w zasadzie po pierwszym malowaniu efekt krycia był zadowalający, ale malowaliśmy całość dwa razy. Podobnie biała sufitowa.
Maluje się nią świetnie (i wałkiem i pędzlem), wydajność jest bardzo duża - mam już zatem faworyta na malowanie za rok  :smile: 
Cenowo wychodzi bardzo dobrze: około 140 za 10 litrów, przy prawie stówce za 5 litrów porażkowego duluxa...

----------


## BasH

Zima sprzyja główkowaniu i zauważyłem, że będzie mi ciężko zabudować skosy w garderobach po zbudowaniu ścianek działowych (będą z gazobetonu 12 - już mam wniesiony, więc nie proponujcie zmiany na KG  :smile:  ). Skos jest taki, że pasuje akurat płyta KG (potrzeba na zabudowanie skosu około 250 cm długości, więc kręciłbym całą płytę.

Tyle, że na bank z nią nie wykręcę za ścianką :/ 
Planuję zatem zrobić zabudowę z  wełną, paroizolacją i płytami bez szpachlowania) na czerwonych fragmentach, potem stawiać działówki, instalacje i otynkować.
Robiąc te fragmenty zabudowy po bożemu po tynkach namęczę się niewspółmiernie bardziej i będę miał do szpachlowania jedne łączenie na płytach więcej w danym pasie (bo płytę będę musiał przeciąć, aby wnieść przez drzwi garderoby).

Planuję zabudować te czerwone fragmenty:



A tu wizualizacja sypialnianej garderoby:



Wstrzymać się z zabudową, bo wilgoć z tynków zniszczy płyty i wełnę i męczyć się potem za działówkami i tnąc na drobne płyty
czy robić przed działówkami?

----------


## BasH

Po dywagacjach w komentarzach moich i innych doszedłem do wniosku, że robię powyższe upierdliwe fragmenty zabudowy i ochraniam płyty oraz wełnę szczelnym od dołu i boków kokonem z folii na czas tynków. Będzie trzeba jeszcze pomyśleć, czym (siatka metalowa?) zabezpieczyć szczelinę wentylacyjną nad wełną a pod deskowaniem przed zwierzami małymi (owady) i nieco większymi... Siatka tynkarska jak u Jarka.P?

Z prozy życia inwestora - biurko i stół roboczy mam w coraz większym rozp... porząku artystycznym - a to zwitek kabli alarmowych, a to skoczloki, a to piry (zbroję się na okna), rozpiska pokrycia czujkami i okablowaniem alarmowym chałupy (już docelowo - sory - nie wrzucę : ) ),  instrukcje montażu regipsów, rozpiska zużyciowa na zabudowę poddasza... Zbiera się coraz więcej pierdołek, a kolejne zabawki idą kurierami : )
Zmontowałem sobie też planik 1:50 chatki (2x 4 kartki A4 - parter, piętro), co by zacząć już tak na gotowo rozrysowywać elektrykę. W końcu wziąłem się za projekt robiony w części elektrycznej przez samego maestro regionu i .... nie podoba mi się, no nie mogę.... 



1. Średnio logicznie rozmieszczone to raz... (np Trzy esy idące na trzy strony domu - fajnie - ale rozpieprzone na trzy szyny - Q10,Q14,Q19 - fajnie bo mogę po wykorzystaniu prądy np do wertykulatora wyłączyć fazy co by złodziejstwo nie wpieło się z elektronarządziem, ale czemu nie są przy sobie)
2. Niezgodności między rozpiską rozdzielni a obwodami na planie (np trójfazowy Q16 idący na ... trzy gniazdka 230V w jadalni :O)
3. Oświetlenie - na jednym esie cała klatka schodowa i WSZYSTKIE pomieszczenia na piętrze - strzeli i pozabijam się szukając po omacku latarki, świecy (albo w tym przypadku o chyba gromnicy) albo świecąc oczami próbując zejść na dół w ciemnicy
4. O średniorozsądnie podzielonych trójfazowych porażeniówkach nie będę wspominał ... (a jednak - piekarnik,  taras, korytarz, cała góra z łazienką na jednej...) 

Wiem, że to tylko "sztuka" dla potrzeb pozwolenia na budowę, no ale...
Aha - taka zagwozdka dla znawców tematu - możecie mi wytłumaczyć co autor miał na myśli dając Q1 na ochronnik???? 



Jak widać powyżej po prawej na jednej różnicówce mam też WSZYSTKIE światła (czytaj - ciemno jak w ... w razie wyrzucenia gdziekolwiek).

No to wesoło, bo oprócz konieczności przeprojektowania instalacji CWU i CO - radosny projektant postanowił wyjść z pionem do sypialni  przy ścianie zewnętrznej pomiędzy jadalnią a salonem zapominając, że jest tam już taras (ściana szczytowa cofnięta) - mam do przeprojektowania rozkład elektryki ogólnie burdel w rozdzielni...

Cenne spostrzeżenia jak zawsze mile widziane : )


PeEs - jakby ktoś miał za słabe pingle (cycat z klasyka : ) ) aby dojrzeć łoznaczenia to polecam trzymać CTRL na klawiaturniku i kręcić rolką myszy dla zoooomowania. Tak jakby tego ktoś nie łumiał jeszcze. Ehhhh... Biorę się za rysowanie... Idę po Qfelek : )

----------


## BasH

Dyskutując na gościnnych występach w innych dziennikach ktoś zapytał o instalację pod TV - wrzucam tu schemacik, co by nie zgubić (tak na szybko na kolanie):



Pytanie się ciśnie - a po co nitka zbiorcza sygnałów do garażu? A to moja mekka, bo będzie kącik warsztatowy, nad którym powieszę sobie mały LCD do podglądu z kamer, kto dzwoni do drzwi i czy ugościć z uśmiechem na twarzy czy wziąć za pazuchę łańcuchową : )

Dziś skończyłem kuprafungować praktycznie całe piętro - zostały środkowe sekcje jętek. Miałem także wizytację firmy robiącej okna - brali pomiary "z natury", dogadywaliśmy już na 100% najistotniejsze sprawy. Póki co właściciel (bo on jeżdzi na pomiary) budzi duże zaufanie kompetentnymi odpowiedziami, konkretnym podejściem i umiejętnością poświęcenia klientowi odpowiedniej ilości własnego czasu. Mam nadzieję, że jego monterzy pozostawią równie miłe wrażenie i ... dobrze zamontowaną stolarkę. Ocenimy dla potomnych na forum - pozdrawiam szefa firmy, jeśli już odnalazł ten dziennik : )

----------


## BasH

Powoli klaruje się finalna wersja rozdzielni, zmieszczę się z malutką rezerwą na 72 modułach.
Podoba mi się wykonanie rozdzielni legranda ekinoxe tx 4x18, ale jest nieprzyzwoicie droga - pod 500 PLN  :sad: 



Macie jakieś inne rozsądne propozycje?

Powoli dostaję na głowę z planowaniem elektryki, chyba za bardzo się przejmuję, więc dla równowagi pojechałem sobie po parę klocków do zabawy:



Zgrzewarkę kupiłem z rok temu, jak sądziłem, że rury PE do zrobienia przyłącza się zgrzewa a nie skręca : )
Przypomniałem sobie o niej wczoraj, odkurzyłem, podłączyłem - grzeje, więc dziś poćwiczyłem zgrzewy - całkiem proste.
Przy okazji przetnę na wzdłuż i zobaczę jak zgrzewa. 
Materiał, jak widać, od lokalnego dystrybutora z firmy DETAL-MET system KELLER PP-R. Wszyscy w okolicy na nim robią, nawet CO :| (a nie jest stabi).
Cena przyzwoita, tym bardziej że dość mało u mnie zejdzie z racji bliskich poborów, a sprzedawca służy niezłymi pomysłami, radą i mogę wziąć worek złączek i zwrócić nadmiar po robocie...

----------


## BasH

Elektryka w miarę rozrysowana, kable, peszle, uchwyty i rozdzielnia już czekają na instalację (dzięki Tato!), a ja wziąłem się za koncept CO.

Oceńcie, dopowiedzcie w komentach sugestie:



Link do full sajzu: http://img17.imageshack.us/img17/6206/cobash.jpg

----------


## BasH

Wróciłem do tematu elektryki i dopracowałem rozkład w rozdzielni.
Poprzesuwałem trochę moduły pod wykorzystanie grzebieni i zmieniłem koncepcję Jarka P. (3 1f RCD) na swoją (RCD przy esach które chronią) - zredukowałem 7 różnicówek do 6. Światło wewnętrzne będzie miało różnicówkę tylko w łazienkach.




full size - kliknij:


Rozdzielnia będzie, a właściwie jest (bo leży w pudle) inna niż legrand. Dla osób szukających 4x18 w plastiku z transparentem hint - hager też robi takie. W porównaniu do ekinoxa mniej miejsca na kable pod szynami a więcej obok. ( google: hager golf vf 4x1 :cool:

----------


## BasH

Temat rozdzielni uważam za zakończony - dziś przyszła pierwsza paka z wyposażeniem - jak przyjdzie reszta to pokażę swoje pomysły na zmontowanej na sucho rozdzielni.  :smile: 
A póki co na tapetę poszło CO - zmotywowany przez tomraidera wracam do tematów, które niezbyt czuję, a więc CO i CWU.

Wrzucam rozkładówkę do analizy:

Parter:



http://img19.imageshack.us/img19/262/coparter.jpg

Piętro:



http://img543.imageshack.us/img543/9352/copietro.jpg

Grzejniki - alusy konwektorowe (a więc minimalizować miedź w instalacji).
Podejścia na pexach 16.
Problem - zrobić jakieś fragmenty pod awaryjną grawitację...

Schemat wypracowany do tej pory:

----------


## olesia301

Bardzo piękny dom, wspaniale zbudowany  :wink: 
Cudowny dach

Kiedy można na kawkę?
Ola  :smile:   :wink: 

Pozdrawiam z Gdyni

----------


## BasH

A dziękujemy, dziękujemy : ) Póki co zapraszamy na kawkę w najbliższy weekendzik jeszcze na Szkolną, bo na Poziomkowej okien nie ma, więc może być przeciąg  :smile:  A tak przyszłościowo to z komentarzami zapraszamy na osobną podstronę dostępną w mojej stopce.




A prozaicznie - jako, że wiele osób podpytuje o koszty budowy tego projektu na prywatne wiadomości - wrzucam skrótowe podsumowanie.

Stan SSO bez pokrycia docelowego, na deskowaniu z papą, z oknami, bramą garażową, drzwiami zewnętrznymi, alarmem, instalacją elektryczną (jeszcze niewmontowaną i oczywiście bez białego montażu) z papierologią i przyłączami to lekko ponad sto tysięcy PLN (2009-2010) (oczywiście bez działki).
Jest chudziak pod podłogi, wylane schody żelbet, wprowadzona woda, prąd,kanaliza.
Powierzchnia użytkowa (bez garażu, kotłowni itp. ) 197 metrów, netto po podłogach jakoś lekko ponad 260 metrów, całkowita 330 (łącznie z gankami, tarasami itp.), kubatura prawie 950 kubików (podniesiony na ściance kolankowej, stąd więcej niż w oryginalnym m02a) - projekt indywidualny.
Jeżeli jeszcze są pytania - pisać. Pozdrawiam.


ps. Aha. Koszty przy robociźnie tylko za więźbę - reszta samorobna. Dość istotna uwaga., bo projekty.muratordom.pl szacuje koszt netto do SSO na poziomie 200 000 netto...

----------


## BasH

Dziś sypnęło śniegiem, który od razu się roztapiał - zima moocno mnie już irytuje, a więc jej na przekór pojechałem na dwie godzinki powalczyć na budowę. W planach były porządki i wycięcie kilku drzewek kolidujących z przyszłym terenem pod skład drewna opałowego, ale pogoda nie pozwoliła na prace zewnętrzne. Skompletowałem rozdzielnię:



większy rozmiar z opisówką: http://img402.imageshack.us/i/rozdzielniaopis.jpg/

Oczywiście faza z automatycznego przełącznika faz idzie na RDC i dołem na esy, a nie jak sugeruje szkic grzebieniowy - wiadomo o co kaman.

A na budowie zimno, śnieżnie i smutno. Miałem z sobą plecki rozdzielni, halogen, flexa 220 i siekierę, więc zacząłem wycinać bruzdy w suporku i bloczkach fundamentowych pod rozdzielnię i WLZ, ale po pół godzinie stwierdziłem że bez przecinaka i młota pneumatycznego nie ma sensu tracić czasu. Jutro biore ponad 6 dżuli młota i będzie gotowe : ) Wprowadzać elektrykę będę dopiero za miesiąc - po oknach, ale grubsze trakty już teraz podkuję pod tynk.

----------


## BasH

Mury ogrzane, perspektywy na pogodę dobre, a więc czas najwyższy zrobić tynk pod montaż segmentówki:



Przed chwilą byłem zatrzeć pacą styropianową na gładko. Nie wyobrażam sobie ręcznie robić samorobnie tynków w całym domu...

Jako, że dziś ustawiłem już konkretnie termin montażu okien, drzwi i bramy na połowę kwietnia, trzeba powoli ogarniać bałagan i przede wszystkim pozrywać wiszące ciężkie rzeczy, które przy późniejszym demontażu mogłyby uszkodzić okna. Rozstepmplowałem i rozszalowałem w końcu płytę tarasową - nawet nieźle wyszło:



Spadające szalunki częściowo wyleciały przez okno, jeszcze puste  :smile:  Temat przewodni na kolejny tydzień - porządków ciąg dalszy, przewierty i podkucia pod system alarmowy, przygotowania pod przepięcie WLZ z RB z blaszaka do domu w trakcie instalacji okien.


ps. Na najbliższą sobotę jestem umówiony wstępnie na oględziny budowy przez drugą ekipę profesjonalną u mnie - tynki gipsowe. 18/metr z materiałem wstępnie... Ponad 700 do wykonania. Widziałem wykonane prace - potrafią nawet na trudnomalujące się lustro... Termin - lipiec.

----------


## BasH

Dzieciaki zrobiły mi pobudkę o 6-tej, więc po siódmej obśniadaniowany mogłem ruszyć na budowę. Wiało niesamowicie przez ostatnie dwa dni i poluzował się pas papy (tym razem na innej połaci...) - aby go nie zerwało czekała mnie znów wycieczka - oczywiście aby nie było za łatwo papa do bicia była prawie przy kalenicy i trzeba było sobie ponabijać schodki :/
Małża przyjechała z kawą i pączkami i przy okazji obejrzeć co robię i strzeliła mi fotę:



Potem zaczęły się pojawiać betonow kopce kreta - betoniara żyje po zimie:



... i jeszcze jedno z dedykacją dla netbeta - on bez betoniary kręci. Hardkor... Nieodłączna czapa pasująca do sytuacji - some fun  :smile: 



Sznurki były porozciągane dzień wcześniej - mozolnie rosną rogi i fragmenty prostych na piętrze:



Z drobnicy - we wnętrzach nie ma już szalunków - zniknęły dziś ostatnie spod płyty biegu schodów. W zeszłym roku zastanawiałem się gdzie zniknęły tony czarnych wkrętów - nie skojarzyłem z faktem, że w tym czasie tata robił szalunki do schodów. Wzmocnione jak ... Co tam noszenie zaprawy na piętro, co tam przeniesienie tony bloczków - mam zakwasy od łoma i wkrętarki... 
Był dziś gość od tynków i pytał kto murował bo jest zaj..iście równo i bierze robotę w ciemno. Zdziwił się trochę, że samorobne : ) Przyjedzie 20-tego czerwca na obmiar - w lipcu na kładzenie. QL. A w środę przyjadą okna, brama i drzwi... Fajnie :]

----------


## BasH

Załapałem wiosenny ciąg robotniczy  :smile:  Na zewnątrz wiatr, deszcz i ogólnie pod psem, więc kontynuuję roboty wewnątrz. O 16 pojechałem na "dwie godzinki", a wróciłem prawie o 20 : ). Pogrzebałem trochę przy schodach - podciąłem bloczki pod kształt stopni - okniarze będą mieli więcej miejsca na obrót na klatce schodowej:


Tam gdzie się dało zacząłem drugą warstwę bloczków (już na klej):
korytarz

... a nawet trzecią - łazienka:


Trzeba będzie pociągnąć brakujące fragmenty pierwszej warstwy na zaprawę. Nie mogę się doczekać okien i drzwi - wnoszenie i wynoszenie wszystkich pierdół potrzebnych do pracy zajmuje zdecydowanie za dużo czasu.
A tak szanuję materiał  :smile:  Uszkodzone bloczki idą na cięcie na styk w luki:

----------


## BasH

Kolejne pracowite popołudnie - na początek szybkie kalkulacje posiadanych zasobów materiałowych stwierdziły: za dużo bloczków 12-tek, za mało kleju do spoin, za mało piwa w zasobach budowlanych. Szybki kontakt ze znajomym składem budowlanym przyniósł wymianę barterową - co do piwa niestety nie mieli akurat na składzie oprócz tego pracującego w krwi, no ale dało się załatwić. Dobrze mieć przyczepkę : ) Na tej budowie już chyba się spłaciła. Do rzeczy. Plan na dziś - ciągnąć ile się da warstw w miarę równomiernie w jednej połowie piętra - dokańczać sukcesywnie pierwszą warstwę na zaprawę w drugiej części domu.
Małża znów przywiozła pączki i strzeliła fotę dla potrzeb forum  :big grin:  :


Koło 17-tej szybki drugi obiad:


Hmmm. Zaczynam chyba uprawiać ponownie dietę 4000 kalorii. Co to będzie jak wejdę na normalne obroty grillowe... 6 kiełbasek, piwka... Ehhhh... Zatem trzeba spalać te kalorie - oto efekt dzisiejszego dnia, a nawet nocy, bo wynosiłem się po ciemku...

----------


## BasH

Dziś pobiłem wszelkie rekordy - potrzeba było 8 kiełbasek dla regeneracji na obiad : ))) 
Czuję się jak koń po westernie. Wrzucam fotki z dzisiaj - poszukajcie różnic... Fotki z tego samego miejsca, nieco inny kąt i sprzęt focący.



wieczorem:

----------


## BasH

Jesteście dość czujni  :smile:  Faktycznie - na drugim zdjęciu widać fragment okna  :smile:  Udało się wczoraj wstawić większość tak, aby domknąć dół. Przejście z garażu na razie jest zabezpieczone konkretną barykadą, bo brama miała poślizg i będzie montowana dopiero jutro (razem z drzwiami do kotłowni i okienkiem w garażu)  :sad: 
Szkoda.

----------


## BasH

Dziś na budowie bloczki miały wolne - zająłem się innymi sprawami. Pogrzebałem 3 godzinki - efekt dojrzą spostrzegawczy : )

----------


## BasH

Wieści wieści : ) 
Dziś będzie fotkowo - na kolejnym zdjęciu nie trzeba być spostrzegawczym, aby zauważyć różnicę - doszła w końcu brama. Domek zamknięty z każdej strony.



Skoro wszystkie dziury pozamykane prąd postanowił zamieszkać na stałe w domu i WLZ zakradła się z blaszaka na swoje docelowe miejsce. Pół dnia zeszło na kopaniu :/



... poszła folia sygnalizacyjna, ziemia, zakopane - zapomniane. Wrzuciłem też pod grunt tymczasowy kabel do blaszaka, aby mieć tam dalej światło i jakieś gniazdko.
A w domu zawiesiłem na razie RBtkę z blaszaka - po tynkach wejdzie docelowa rozdzielnia.



... i zestaw fotek specjalnie dla Inż.

----------


## BasH

Żonka zapragnęła mieć jednak dwie umywalki w górnej łazience (dwie córy) - pech chce, że jedyne miejsce gdzie można je jakoś rozsądnie umieścić jest na ścianie przeciwnej od miejsca wyprowadzenia pionów kanalizacyjnych. Opcje:

a) podkucie trochę nadbetonu na terrivie (ryzykowne, bo akurat na środku rozpiętości) i puszczenie rury 50 na płasko częściowo w stropie, częściowo w styro (2cm) i częściowo w górnej wylewce (będzie trzeba kombinować z podłogówką)
b) objechanie na około przez ściankę kolankową i ścianę oddzielającą od pokoju - problem - jest ona z suporka 12 a rura ma 5. Nie zawali się? 

c) rozwiązanie, które mi przyszło po rodzinnym spacerze na budowę - zerknijcie poniżej.
Obok słupa więźby jest wiązanie z prostopadłą ścianką garderoby - tam wejdę z rurą do garderoby, aby nie trzeba było ani podkuwać ścianki ani ukrywać rury za zabudową KG. KG zrobię tylko zabudowując słup oraz dołem do prawej umywalki maskując rurę kanalizacyjną.

Rzut sytuacyjny:


... i sytuacja z budowy:




... i od dołu:


Tak to widzę - macie jakieś pomysły na ulepszenie? Na odcinku od pralki fi 50 czy więcej? (2 zlewy + pralka). Czy przy tak rozgałęzionej instalacji będą potrzebne aż trzy odpowietrzenia (napowietrzenia)? Na struchu oczywiście mogę z nimi zejść się w jedno i tak wyprowadzić wywiewkę nad dach - jakie macie doświadczenia z napowietrzaczami montowanymi przy odbiorach? Nie śmierdzi?
Na początek tyle pytań - z podziękowaniem za pomoc  :big grin:

----------


## BasH

Jako że nie chce mi się za bardzo na razie podchodzić do tematu kanalizacyjnego a skończyłem alarmować cały dom jadę dalej z działówkami. Rosną na wszystkich trzech skrzydłach - na tyle na ile pozwala ustawiać wyższe warstwy świeży klej w niższych warstwach (co by gumowcem nie poprzesuwać niższych)



Idzie też prawa ścianka sypialnianej garderoby:



... a tu taki niuansik wiązania działowej z nośną (nie wypuszczałem wcześniej wiązań, bo nie wiedziałem jeszcze dokładnie gdzie postawię działówki):



Będzie trzeba się zmusić do pociągnięcia kanalizacji na piętro, bo zaczyna mi wstrzymywać prace w okolicach komina, a jak najpierw zamknę działówkę przy przyszłej kanalizie to się nie wcisnę z pneumatycznym do przebicia się przez strop. Ale na dziś wystarczy prac - w końcu 21 kwietnia zobowiązuje - Bartosza  :wink: 

Wirtualnie dla Was:

----------


## BasH

... dzięki wszystkim za życzenia : )

Te same miejsca co powyżej po dzisiejszym klejeniu:

(widok z pokoju starszej córy na korytarz)


(look z kąta naszej sypialni na wyjście na korytarz i wejście do garderoby):


Owocny dzień, sporo podciągnięte mimo, że wszystkie bloczki już muszę nosić z parteru :/ Skończył się zapas na piętrze. A teraz trzeba się trochę zabrać za dzieciaki i czyszczenie samochodu na święta. Niedługo zaczną mi rosnąć roślinki wewnątrz  :big grin:

----------


## BasH

... i kolejny dzień działówkowania - zaczynają pojawiać się zwieńczenia otworów drzwiowych w sypialni (te niższe do garderoby na drzwi przesuwne):



... i w pokoju starszej córy:



Oprócz tego klatka schodowa w połowie doszła już do przedostatniej warstwy - druga połowa wstrzymywana przez kanalizę  :sad: 
Fot brak.

Ale są życzenia - wszelkiej pomyślności z okazji świąt. pozdr

----------


## BasH

A dziś dla odmiany będzie rodzinnie  :smile:  Przeglądając swój dziennik stwierdziłem, że albo pokazuję ściany, albo zbrojenia, drewna czy inne nudy. Od święta zdarzała się moja postać bynajmniej nie ozdabiająca całokształtu  :big grin:  No to dziś przy świątecznym rodzinnym spacerze na budowę ustrzelono zdjęcie Inwestorce i Inwestorowi (w tle). Dla ozdoby dziennika - zdjęcie mojej piękniejszej połowy na przeglądzie tygodniowych prac:



... i dla dopełnienia całości w pełni rodzinne przed włościami:



Pozdrowienia dla rodzinki kibicującej na odległość i śledzącej postępy w dzienniku  :smile:  No i oczywiście dla całej społeczności FM.

----------


## BasH

A dziś tak dla równowagi będzie moje mordka  :smile:  A co tam.

Na budowie wklejone kolejne +- 70 bloczków działówek, powoli kończą się fronty prostych robót i zaczynają docinki a to na miecz ze słupa od więźby, a to na 45 stopni równolegle do dachu nie mówiąc o szanowaniu materiału i wklejaniu ciętych części tam gdzie się da aby nie wyrzucać. Powoli widać koniec prac murarskich - nie licząc fyrtla koło komina, który wymuruję po wprowadzeniu na piętro kanalizy, to jeszcze dobre trzy popołudnia/poranki (w zależności od rozkładu prac dających peeleny) i powinno być finito.

Dziś wypadło z budowy popołudnie - zajmowałem się pewną dość sporą pannicą:

----------


## BasH

Inż się dopytywał czy nie zrobiłem działówek na styk do deskowania, więc dowód dla niego że nie  :smile:  Jest miejsce na pierwszą warstwę wełny.



A za to mam pytanie - czym wypełnić pustkę między murłatą a płaszczyzną tynku? Planuję tam dać wklejoną ósemkę styropianu i zaciągnąć styk styro z wieńcem klejem z siatką pod tynk. Ok?
Na budowie mam jeszcze paletę BK szóstki - może dać lepiej 1cm styro jako dylatację + 6 cm bloczka na sztorc?
Podpowiedzcie w komentach co sądzicie...
Z błędów które popełniłem budując czeka mnie w weekend włożenie HEBA pod podest w kotłowni, bo zrobiłem za nisko nadproże podtrzymujące klatkę schodową - teść był dziś na wizytacji i namówił mnie na przeróbkę. Muszę skoczyć w weekend po HEBA i będziemy podkuwać i zalewać  :big grin:

----------


## BasH

Heb przywieziony - można zacząć naprawiać moją fuszerkę z podciągiem schodów. 
Podciąg byłby irytujący w codziennym życiu - pod schodami będzie podręczny składzik opału, więc codzienne uderzanie w głowę było gwarantowane.
Jakoś przegapiłem ten fragment na projekcie, potem nie było czasu i ochoty z nim walczyć aż w końcu teść namówił mnie na naprawę błędu jeszcze przed tynkami.
Jako że podciąg tak naprawdę trzyma tylko kilka pustaków od ściany klatki schodowej (wyżej jest mocny wieniec) wstawiamy dwuteownik 100mm. Rozpiętość w świetle 200 cm. Heb 230 cm. Wystarczy. A poniżej miniporadnik dla chcących robić wykuwania nowych drzwi itepe - wstawianie heba:

podkucie:


wbicie heba na mocny beton aż wypłynie górą (wbijanie długim stemplem-młotek za lekki):


... i knauffik na to:


Potem zacząłem puszkować garaż i korytarz, ale młot pneumatyczny z koronką się na mnie obraził, strzelił mnie po zblokowaniu z półobrotu w twarz aż padłem na kość ogonową i mam pół ryjka czerwonego - stwierdziłem - p*$#@$%#lę nie robię... Rutyna robi krzywdę :/ Zwinąłem się, przy okazji uprzątnąłem teścia piwnicę ze swoich gratów:


... i stwierdziłem że weekend prawie majowy zobowiązuje:

----------


## BasH

Dziś wziąłem się za dalsze klejenie działówek na poddaszu. Zaczęły się niestety najmniej fajne fragmenty. Docinanie wszelakiego rodzaju skosów, każdy bloczek inny, czasem wycinanie fragmentów na krokiew koszową i generanie bardzo mozolny postęp prac - wymierzenie, docinanie (chociaż po sobotnich przygodach i pechu z pewną taką nieśmiałością brałem do ręki tarcze 230 - ale ok - nie poucinałem sobie niczego), wklejanie i tak w kółko - po dwóch godzinach docinania nagle . . . . 


... Ł UUUU P....

Nie nie. Nie przywaliła mnie ściana, nie rzuciła się na mnie boszka, nie wpadła banda Miśka.
Teść postanowił zmienić plany i przyjechał na budowę z chęcią pomocy. Rzucił temat elektryki, no i zaczął bruzdować ściany pod kable. Szło tak sprawnie, że nie nadążałem kontrolować rzutów parteru i robić puszek  :smile:  W bruzdach jest już większa część garażu, prawie cała kuchnia, jadalnia. Generalnie nieźle szło, tyle że po bruzdowaniu teść przybrał kolor suporka  :big grin: 
Jakby ktoś nie wiedział to do tynkowania są takie fajne dynkse ułatwiające znalezienie puszek - tu na fragmencie naszej kuchni:

----------


## BasH

Kiedyś usłyszałem od znajomego pewien tekst: 80% zakresu robót zajmuje 20% czasu - niestety pozostałe 20% roboty do dokończenia - pozostałe 80% czasu.
Wykańczając murowanie działówek na piętrze zaczynam to rozumieć... Czas leci jak szalony, a bloczki powooooli zmieniają swoje miejsce. Duużo docinania, pasowania...
Zakończyłem zwieńczanie drzwi na piętrze:


... klatka schodowa z dołu zaczyna wyglądać nieco przerażająco:


Muszę wymyślić sposób na wykończenie zabudowy miecza (górny lewy róg) - prawdopodobnie dotnę na niego kartongips i będzie zatynkowany.
A rano teść jechał parter z bruzdami - skończona kuchnia, jadalnia, salon i gabinet. Zostało pół garażu, łazienka, kotłownia. No i piętro. Potem bruzdy na IT, TV, alarm i wciągamy przewody.

----------


## BasH

Dziś udało mi się wyrwać dwie godzinki na budowę. Niewiele, ale w końcu ruszyłem g$%%niany temat - dosłownie.
Szybka wycieczka do sklepu z kanalizą, wykucie dziury pod pion na piętro, wymyślenie koncepcji na rozprowadzenie. Realizacja kanalizy będzie musiała trochę poczekać, bo zaczyna się nakładać sporo spraw zawodowych i rodzinnych do nadrobienia... Ale ważne, że ruszone.



Będę potrzebował miałowca z górnym wylotem spalin - macie jakieś propozycje?


update:
Kompletny brak czasu na budowę. Dziś (sobota 14.05.2011) udało się wyciąć trzy godziny. Ale zaplanowane zadanie wykonane. Wjechałem dwoma nitkami kanalizacji na poziom piętra, gotowe do rozprowadzania, potrzebny materiał policzony, a piętro opędzluję kanalizą w kolejne popołudnie i tym samym będę mógł skończyć temat działówek w okolicy łazienki. Najgorsze jest planowanie instalacji uwzględniając wszystkie inne przyszłe... 



Fragment 50-tki po prawej będzie podwieszony jeszcze na szpilce do sufitu, przekucia w stropie są poszerzone na wprowadzenie CO i wody, a po bokach komina będzie zabudowa KG przykrywająca te dwa ciągi rur. Pod sufitem miejsce na dwie wentylacje (kanał do garażu i kotłownia).
A teraz spadam do teścia na 60-tkę  :smile:  Podejrzewam, że online będę dopiero w niedzielę wieczorkiem  :big grin:  pozdrawiam


Edytuję dalej - ten sam temat - po co nabijać podstrony.
"Przypadkiem" znalazłem się na budowie. Uzbrojony w resztę potrzebnych kupociągów załatwiłem podejście pod kibelek na piętrze i wannoprysznic. W końcu wkleiłem na zaprawę brakujący fragment startera działówek i będzie można zabudować łazienkę i klatkę schodową.






cd. editu - 18.05.2011

Ruszyłem z warstwami działówki w łazience - pociągnąłem 4 warstwy i koniec - za mocno pływa. 



Podorabiałem jeszcze braki w działówkach tam gdzie można było i okazało się, że bloczków ledwie wystarczy na dokończenie łazienki. A jeszcze chcę przemurować takie dobre pół warstwy po całości na stabilne kołkowanie profili od sufitów - bloczków nie wystarczy  :sad:  Niepotrzebnie wymieniałem 60 na klej  :smile:  No to jazda do domu po przyczepkę, do składu i na budowę:



... i po siłce (na piętro uffff):



... tak teraz patrzę, że te palety mogły w sumie jeździć po sobie w trakcie jazdy  :smile:  Nie chciało się nam na składzie ładować ręcznie, a przyczepa ma niestety 118cm szerokości a nie tyle co europaleta, więc trzeba było coś wykombinować, aby widłakiem wsadzić  :smile:  Ale dowiozłem - nie spadła  :smile: 
A w tle koło prądu odpad bloczków po całej budowie... Niewiele.

edit
20.05.2011

Zbliża się końcówka łazienki i pociągnąłem połówkę warstwy wieńczącej ścianę korytarza z twardszej odmiany BK - pod kołkowanie profili sufitu.




edit:
21.05.2011
Zdjęć dziś nie będzie. Byłyby nudne  :smile: 
Braki w warstwach na piętrze - uzupełnione.
Prawie cały parter oprócz korytarza obruzdowany i opuszkowany (jeszcze bez przewodów).

----------


## BasH

Niedzielne, błogie, rodzinne popołudnie przerwał burczący telefon z smsem treści: alarm budowa: ALARM!!!
Wychodziłem właśnie z projekcji Piratów z karaibów - wizje Jacka Sparrowa grabiącego budowę pojawiły się przed oczami, ale lekko się zdziwiłem, że komuś się chce rabować o 16-tej w niedzielę budowę leżącą obok ścieżek niedzielnych nordicwalkingowców. Szybki telefon do teścia, który był kilometr od budowy i potwierdzenie przypuszczeń - ptak wleciał przez lukę między murłatą a nadbitką i przeleciał blisko czujki.
No to w końcu trzeba było się zabrać za spychaną od instalacji okien niechcianą przez nikogo robotę - siatkowanie.

Dlaczego niechcianą? A to dlatego:


Z patentów, które miałem pod ręką nawinęła się akurat siatka lapica (gwara Wyjątka Jarka P., któy nota bene też miał chyba krwiste przygody z siatką).

Dom uszczelniony, jedyną drogą które ptactwo mogłoby ewentualnie wlecieć jest komin, ale chyba nie ma takiego hardkorowego ptaka, który lubi 7 metrową podróż pionowo w nieznane  :smile: 


edit 26.05.2011

Dzisiaj oficjalnie zakończyłem murowanie - ścianki działowe wykończone wszędzie, braków brak. Z murowania zostało 33 cm komina systemowego + wentylacja + czapka  + obłożenie + wykończenie  :sad: 
Praktycznie cały parter obruzdowany pod elektrykę.

Do zrobienia przed lipcem (tynki):
- bruzdy pod elektrykę i puszki na piętrze
- wciągnięcie okablowania 230 + IT + TV
- podejścia pionowe kanalizacji
- dokończenie podejścia poziomopionowego do umywalek w górnej łazience
- obcięcie papy przy murłacie, doklejka 6 cm styro na równo + zasiatkowanie + zaciągnięcie klejem
- izolacja wodna i termiczna + wylewka na tarasie nad jadalniosalonem
- po lipcu - komin  :sad:

----------


## BasH

Sprawy zawodowe zajmują sporo czasu i rzadko bywam na budowie - wyszło jakieś 1,5 tygodnia bez prac :O
Z doskoku udało się opuszkować piętro a teść samotnie walczy z bruzdami. Praktycznie cały dom jest już obruzdowany - zostały drobiazgi (głównie pod LAN i TV)



Mogę odhaczyć też kolejny punkt z listy powyżej - dokończenie kanalizy na piętrze z podejściem pod podwójną umywalkę:



... i z głowy kolejna, poważna sprawa, a mianowicie jeden z niewielu popełnionych błędów - belka w kotłowni.

Było tak (już z wstawionym hebem):


Jest tak:


... i kask już nie będzie w kotłowni potrzebny. Pod podestem będzie miał swoje miejsce zasobnik stojący +-300-400 L.

... się wyżyłem  :smile: 


Z minusów - padła mi ulubiona wiertarka liniowa skila, dogorywa kątówka 230, przegrzałem nówkę tarczę 230 turbo (bije), bo mi się nie chciało iść piętro wyżej po piłę do drewna aby przeciąć stempel :/

----------


## BasH

Kolejna sprawa do odhaczenia - obklejony murłat. Pozostało zaciągnąć klejem z siatką, ale skończył się klej i prąd do mieszania - burza odcięła zasilanie.

----------


## BasH

Po kolejnych dwóch tygodniach bez kiwnięcia palcem na budowie przyszedł czas na pełną dniówkę. Jako, że 11 lipca wchodzi tynkarz to jest motywacja na skończenie wszystkiego, co leci pod tynk. Wczorajsze pól dnia i dzisiejszą sobotę walczyłem z elektryką. Front robót z widocznym lekko okablowanym nadprożem nad wiatrołapem:





... i okolice rozdzielni po prawie okablowanym w prąd parterze. 



Nie czuję pleców, nóg, palców, ale kilka krążków przewodu wisi. Szło szybko, tak szybko że wyszedł cały 3x 1,5 na światła - dobrze że znajomy elektryk poratował krążkiem (sobota popołudniu). Zostały drobiazgi elektryczne na parterze i całe piętro, Potem LANy, TV...
W sobotę udało się też pociągnąć wszystkie połączenia schodówek/krzyżowych, także na piętrze:



W poniedziałek znów wyjazd służbowy - może teść się zlituje i wykończy mi KG klatkę (miecze w górnym lewym rogu) 



i zaciągnie słup siatką i klejem... Zawsze coś do przodu. Będzie trzeba się streszczać i wrócić do 15-tej - przyjeżdża tynkarz na obmiar...

A dziś, w niedzielę, córa zaczęła wykańczać jadalnię handmade'owymi rysunkami. Starsza pracowała nad kuchnią  :big grin:

----------


## BasH

Słup nie doczekał się obłożenia w poniedziałek - powód prozaiczny. W sezonie zabrakło płyt KG w moim składzie X( Dziś zdobyłem jedną sztukę i z teściem walczyliśmy z trójkątami - zbudowałem teściowi podeścik, docięliśmy i zamocowaliśmy KG, a teść zaczął je zaciągać:



... i tak to wygląda po zaciągnięciu:



Wcześniej kablowaliśmy piętro - prawie mamy skończone. Jutro powinniśmy skończyć kablowanie - będzie trzeba się zająć ciągnięciem IT/SAT albo wklejaniem puszek...

----------


## BasH

Temat kabli praktycznie zakończony. Elektryka wciągnięta:



Teść skomentował dom jako elektrownię  :smile:  a i tak w trakcie pracy zredukowałem ilość obwodów. 
SAT'y,RTV i LAN zakończone - wiązka do salonu:



... i przelot przez sypialnię:


... wiązka do gabinetu:




RTV leci też do kuchni i garażu  :smile:  
Szacując długości nitek do tego projektu szukałem zużyciówki u innych i ... nie znalazłem.
Wrzucam więc ku potomności zużycie przewodów - może komuś się przyda, a i dla mnie będzie ślad w dzienniku:

prąd:
3x1,5: 250 m
4x1,5: 100 m
3x2,5: 410 m
5x2,5: 40 m

sygnałowe:
alarm (6ż): 250 m
LAN: 300 m
SAT (triset 113): 100 m
RTV (k 60): 60 m

Dom prawie gotowy pod tynkowanie, wysprzątany - pozostało powynosić sprzęty. 
Do zrobienia pozostały drobiazgi tak na 3 popołudnia - osadzenie puszki pod gniazdko 3 F w garażu, osadzenie 3 puszek p/t 3 F, wklejenie z trzech zapomnianych puszek 1F, pociągnięcie dwóch sygnałówek z bram (wew. i miejsca na sterownik zewnętrznej) pod alarm, dorobienie puszki z dzwonkowym przyciskiem w garażu na sterowanie bramy (zapomniałem), opianowanie luzu między sufitem a działówkami na parterze i większych bruzd (kanalizacja i wprowadzenie WLZ), pociągnięcie 4 nitek pod potencjalne kamery.

Z trików dla społeczności FM:
1. Wiecie co jest dobre do czyszczenia i nawadniania dziur na puszki? Nowoczesny "pocałunek teściowej" z lidla  :big grin: 

... uchwycone z wylatującą wodą - coś dla fana foto - majkiego  :smile:  :


2. Masa do wklejania puszek - gips budowlany z klejem do płyt KG w proporcji 1:2 - idealny czas schnięcia.



11 lipca wchodzi tynkarz. Wyrobię się do tego czasu. Uffff...

----------


## BasH

Miałem dzisiaj nic nie robić - odpoczynek po większości etapu kabelkowego, no ale.... się nie dało. Jakieś ADHD się udziela. Pojechałem na 4 godzinki i odhaczone:
- wykończenie komina w kotłowni (obcięty dziwnie wymurowany fyrtel - nie wiem co miałem na myśli  :smile:  ) 
- upięta duże okablowanie w kotłowni biegnące z WLZ'etem. Zagipsowane, zapianowane wstępnie.
- opianowane wstępnie duże bruzdy kanalizacyjne
- osadzona duża pucha 3f z wyjściem na gospodarczy i gniazdko 1f na elewacji (będzie widać w tle na fotce)
- opanowany temat bednarki, czyli GSW z doprowadzeniem dwóch nitek do rozdzielni (na PE i przepięciówkę)



... ot co  :big grin:

----------


## BasH

... cytując klasyka:




> jak dobrze że jutro do pracy - odpocznę.


Wróciliśmy z wakacji - ufff - w końcu można odpocząć. Wakacje w górach były baardzo intensywne, wróciliśmy wczoraj wieczorem, niestety jeszcze nie na gotowe tynki.  Przywieziony materiał nadal stał nieruszony:



 Wiecie co jest najlepsze w samodzielnym budowaniu? To, że nie dostajesz białej gorączki przez opóźnienia ekip, bo sam jesteś wykonawcą.
Ekipa tynkarska była zamawiana jakoś pod koniec zimy, a więc mieli raczej sporo czasu na zaplanowanie grafiku robót.
Nasz termin wakacji był planowany w zasadzie pod nich, aby zdążyć wpuścić na budowę, wyjaśnić co i jak, pojechać, wypocząć, wrócić na finisz i w wolnej chwili miałem zająć się wodą i CO. Ekipę miał doglądać teść. 
Niestety ekipie "popsuł" się agregat (niby) i mieli tygodniowy poślizg, więc przyjechali dopiero wczoraj i przywieźli sprzęt:



... zdążyli pozabezpieczać okna na piętrze i zagruntować suporek na piętrze:



Jutro teoretycznie mają rozpocząć wklejanie narożników i może coś już nałożą... ehhh... poślizg...

PS: A MSU dostanie po uszach za donos na mnie do redakcji muratora  :smile:  Będę musiał ogarnąć trochę otoczenie budowy...  :big grin: 


PS2: A tak w ogóle to w czasie jak byliśmy na wakacjach zarzuciłem teścia dostawami surowca na kolejny etap prac po tynkach.
Mam 600 metrów pexa wavina na podłogówkę i grzejniki, przyszły pianki dylatacyjne, folie na izolacje, zabawki rozdzielaczowe (pokażę przy okazji - na co to się skręca? pakuły?) no i moja fura garażuje pod chmurką, bo w garażu mam do pełna styropianu na posadzki...

----------


## BasH

... no i oczywiście prawa marfiego zadziałały - skoro mam zawalony cały garaż styropianem na podłogi, to oczywiście do branżowych działań serwisowych była mi koniecznie potrzebna rzecz leżąca na końcu blaszaka.
No więc wczorajszy wieczór upłynął pod znakiem kursów przyczepką wywożąc białe ścierwo na budowę.



... i wiecie co? Widzicie linki mocujące? Ja też nie. Ale po drugim transporcie gdy przy 60 km/h dwie paczki zamieniły się w Małysza na progu już poszukałem linki i wiązałem kolejne transporty  :smile: 
A dziś generalnie nudy - sprawdzanie swoich masztów:



... oraz ekipy:



Jakoś nieswojo się czuję z ekipą na plecach. Wolę po swojemu. Zacząłem popołudniu obrabiać wannę tarasową pod izolację i wylewkę. Jutro może uda się zaizolować bitumenami i wyczaruję jakiś szalunek na przyszły tydzień. Będzie trzeba teścia ściągnąć do zalania  :big grin:

----------


## BasH

Mam coraz większy wqr... nerw na ekipę tynkującą. A to przyjadą od 10-tej, a to w niepełnym składzie... Dziś mieli robić od 7-mej, więc rano wpadłem przejazdem na budowę i zamiast warkotu agregatu - cisza. Łapię za telefon i nieco poddenerwowany dzwonię do szefa - okazało się, że byli (faktycznie maszyna była jeszcze wilgotna), a powodem wyjazdu z budowy było to:



Normalnie jakieś fatum. Urwała się łapa mieszadła. Od wczoraj miałem robić izolacje, CO i wodę, a tu jeszcze piętro nie skończone... Jak ekipa wybrała się po nowe mieszadło, to już się nie pojawiła. Korzystając z luźniejszego dnia i naładowany energią (jak literacko to zabrzmiało - w chwili niezobacenia ekipy raczej po netbetowemu powinno być ku$%@#^, chu$#%#, napier$%#^#)... no - koniec dygresji - a więc naładowany energią i z wizją jesienny deszczy lejących się przez taras i świeżo wytynkowane sufity w salonie i kuchni (przy założeniu, że ta [email protected]%[email protected] ekipa zdąży do najbliższej jesieni naciągnąć je) wziąłem się za taras.
Póki co taras to raczej szumnie nazwane - na razie to dwie wanny. Ten fragment stropu jest jako monolit, aby zwiększyć ilość miejsca na ocieplenie. W sobotę chlapnąłem grunt, wczoraj dysperbitem poleciałem (bo zostało akurat) a dziś trochę zaszalowałem na ulanie nosa.



Nos będzie miał na surowo 29 cm (tak mi wyszło z deskami  :smile:  ), z 17-18 zdejmie styro z tynkiem i klejem, więc będzie wystawał dobrą dychę za elewację. Powinno wystarczyć, aby nie kapało na nią. Zresztą taras jest zadaszony, więc mało na nim wody. Aha - dla zainteresowanych tarasowców - w wannę idzie 20 cm stryro, na wieńcach będzie od góry 8. Wylewka pocieniana z 8 przy drzwiach na 5,5 przy nosie. Nos będzie zbrojony górą prętami.

----------


## BasH

Pory roku chyba zwariowały. Non stop leje. Jak nie leje, to kropi, jak nie kropi to siąpi, jak nie siąpi to znów leje... Prace przy izolacji tarasu muszą poczekać na lepszą pogodę, a skoro pada a w środku budowy kręci się ekipa tynkarska, to trzeba zarabiać. Dziś przy okazji naprawy centrum CNC miałem skojarzenie z pewnym dziennikiem z FM z masakrą piłą w tle:



Szafa przemysłowa, a chyba uboższa z wyposażeniem niż u Jarka w domu  :smile:  Nooo - nie licząc kilku omronowskich sterowników. Nie ważne. Ważne to, że ekipa sumiennie pracuje codziennie, więc jest szansa, że do końca nie osiwieję zanim tynki się skończą.
Zakończyli poddasze:



... i zeszli na parter. Dziś wykończyli klatkę schodową, dolną łazienkę i sufit w gabinecie:



Do piątku mają niby wykończyć wszystko na tip top ze sprzątaniem, myciem okien i tak dalej... Zobaczymy...

----------


## BasH

... ekipa powoooli jedzie z robotą dalej. E tam. Już nie mam sił ich popędzać. Zająłem się ciągiem dalszym tarasu nad salonem i kuchnią.
Przyda się cytat z klasyka:




> ( folia 0,3mm bardzooo pręży !! ) ... dociśnie betun 
> ...
> ..cholera - styropian drożeje... dziś 145 zyli m3 - załapałem sie jeszcze na ten "bez podwyżki" ... cholerna wiosna idzie...



Faktycznie. Powalczyłem trochę z folią, w pojedynkę ciężko się kładzie, ale dałem radę. A styro w netbetowej cenie...Już chyba nieaktualne, bo u mnie dojechał do 185 brutto. Trzeba kombinować inaczej  :big grin:  Wyszło 130 za kubik 100/38 w lipcu 2011.
Dziś zdążyłem skończyć deskowanie, zaprzeć je drągami, wymierzyć poziomy, rozwinąć dylatacje, nabić deski do sciągania, rozłożyć folię, położyć z docinaniem 3 warstwy po 4 cm styro na mijankę.




Jutro, jak czas pozwoli, rozłożę jeszcze dwie warstwy styro, podwójnie folią 0,3, zazbroję kapinos i w środę porwę teścia na zalanie  :big grin: 


update:

wtorek 2 sierpnia 2011
Dołożone dwie ostatnie warstwy styro, zaciągnięte podwójnie folią 0,3 i zacząłem zbroić ale wymiękłem. Folia w słońcu miała ze sto stopni, w czachę tak mi dawało słońce, że można było zwariować. Jak nie deszcze to mega słońce... Fajnie...





Dokończę zbroić jutro z rana jak taras będzie w cieniu, a na zalanie będzie trzeba poczekać na chłodniejsze dni - szkoda spalić beton.
A ekipa tynkarska skończyła gabinet, duży hol, wiatrołap. Bawią się narożnikami i jutro jest w planie salon i sufit w kuchni + narożniki.
Pozostanie garaż, spiżarka i kotłownia...

----------


## BasH

Rano dokończyłem dozbrajać kapinos na płycie tarasowej:



Zajęło to chwilkę, w międzyczasie pojawiła się część ekipy dostawczakiem z 1,5 palety materiału. Szef zaginął w akcji, załatwiał jakąś zużytą gumę do agregatu, bo zaczął sikać wodą (agregat - NIE szef). W każdym bądź razie dotarł jak akurat zmywałem się z budowy.
Pod wieczór porwałem jeszcze na chwilę teścia, aby wykorzystując niezłą pogodę zalać pierwszą partię słupków na ogrodzenie międzysąsiedzkie:



1/3 słupków zalana, po weekendzie uwolni się je, odłoży do dalszego związania betonu i zaleje kolejną partię. Potem łatwo takie z gruchami ustawiać w ziemi.
Po zalaniu dotarła na kontrolę reszta ferajny - Inwestorka, teściowa i moje panny, które od razu znalazły milion zastosowań dla scinków styro z ocieplania tarasu:



Z ekipy na placu boju pozostał szef - nie zdążyli robić ani salonu, ani kuchni. Bawił się trudnymi fragmentami - spiżarnia z obróbką wnęki na rozdzielnię, wiatrołap - generalnie przechlapane miejsca, bo ciasno.
Mocno wątpię, czy zdążą skończyć w tym tygodniu. Nie pisałem chyba wcześniej - będzie 730 metrów tynków.

A tak wygląda korytarz w dwóch wersjach:

----------


## BasH

Wcześnie rano porwałem teścia na budowę i do 13-tej udało się zalać cały taras - tu fotka z międzyczasia:



Szacowane było około 16 betoniarek, a wyszło 24 czyli jakieś 1,5 kubika :O. Nie wiem, czy siadł o tyle styropian czy co, ale było zdziwienie. Cóż. Ponad 3 tony wrzucone i stygną. W skład betonu szły włokna polipropylenowe (zbrojenie rozproszone) oraz plastyfikator (dla uszczelnienia porów betonu, lepszego rozprowadzania i oblepiania).
Ekipa tynkarska robiła dziś sufity w salonie i kuchni oraz narzuciła ściany salonu. W sumie najważniejsze tynki, bo najczęściej oglądane i oceniane (np na parapetówce  :big grin:  ). A dziś przyszła kurierem nowa zabawka - zmontowałem, dotarłem i jutro wypróbuję na chaszczach z tyłu działki, bo od pół roku aż strach tam wchodzić. Do porządków zmotywowała mnie oczekiwana na wrzesień wizytacja redakcji muratora - trzeba trochę ogarnąć bałagan  :smile:

----------


## BasH

Dzisiaj będzie obrazowo. Znaczy się - zdjęciowo :smile: 
Ekipa robi wszystko, aby skończyć zgodnie z zapowiedzią - w sobotę, czyli jutro. Ich biznes, bo są niedopłaceni i zależy na kasie.

Skończony salon...





... i kuchnia:





Rzut oka na salonowy kącik wypoczynkowy z (przyszłościowo) rogówką w stolikiem kawowym - w tle jadalnia z kawałkiem kuchni:





Dziś popracowała nawet Inwestorka lejąc wodę na świeżo wylany taras:



... a małe inwestorki dalej układały styro - tym razem motywem były chyba skocznie narciarskie  :smile:  Jak tak dalej pójdzie, to zaprzęgnę je do rozkładania styro pod wylewki  :smile: 



Teraz liczę kolanka i rury na rozprowadzenie wody na parterze - piętro sobie na razie odpuszczam, robię tylko te fragmenty instalacji, które pójdą pod wylewki. Na piętrze wszystko będzie puszczone w zabudowach, więc nie muszę robić tego przed wylewkami.
Nie mam weny i czasu na przemyślenie reszty wody, tym bardziej kotłowni, bo zależy mi na jak najszybszym zalaniu wylewek, aby spokojnie schły przed przymrozkami. W tym roku jeszcze nie będzie pieca, więc nie będzie jak grzać aby usunąć resztki wilgoci.
Zgrzewara do rur już czeka - od poniedziałku zaczynam rozkładać CO i wodę, a więc wszyscy mający ten etap za sobą zauważą podwyższone wykorzystanie transferu i ilości odwiedzin w swoich dziennikach - studiuję rozwiązania  :big grin:

----------


## BasH

Ja nie wiem - czy ja przyciągam frików i inne dziwolągi... Przyszedł poniedziałek, chciałem w dwie godzinki machnąć wodę na parterze... No ale... Przyszedł sąsiad... Pogadać... Dobra. Poszedł. Zabieram się za planowanie. Telefon... [email protected]#$ Kolejne minuty z głowy. Zapomniałem wcześniejszy pomysł - od nowa. Kibel ze stelażem trzeba przynieść aby wymyślić podejście z wodą do niego. Niosę ścierwo a tu znów telefon. Potem ktoś z ekipy robiącej u sąsiada drenaż przyszedł i truje cztery litery. Potem teleefon, potem jakiś koleś idący drogą przyszedł tynki zobaczyć normalnie ja zacznę chyba kasować za wejście za płot... Zaraz.... Ale ja płotu jeszcze nie mam... No właśnie. Dziś wpadł teść rozszalować kastki z słupkami do płotu - jutro zalejemy kolejną partię. Jak już teść wpadł to popatrzył jak się teraz robi wodę w plastiku - zdążyłem machnąć kuchnię, dojść z nią przez korytarz do łazienki i wpadli z wizytą rodzice - no i tyle na dziś:



aha - to niebieskie w butelce to nie żadne frugo, a denaturat do odtłuszczania. Nie chciałem ryzykować acetonem. Jakieś  agresywne to draństwo.

----------


## BasH

Ciąg dalszy wody... Prawie skończyłem czarować dolną łazienkę - prawie, bo zastanawiam się jak zakończyć podejście pod spłukiwanie kibelka - planuję wejść plastikiem aż do rezerwuaru i dopiero tam wkręcić ten lichy giętki wężyk - nie przewidziałem tego, a jest tam jakiś dziwny gwint (3/8 ?) i oczywiście nie mam takiej kształtki, a sklepowy ma tygodniowy urlop :/ Tak to jest mieszkać na wiosce  :smile: 
To co się dało - pozgrzewałem (zwracam uwagę na gustowne podtrzymadełko do rury kibelkowej - frugo  :wink:  )



Zostało zgrzać razem obiegi w kotłowni dla potrzeb ciśnieniowych i będzie można się zająć CO. Stwierdziłem, że upierdliwe będzie mniejwięcej celowanie w rozstaw wirtualnych grzejników i muszę jednak zamówić niewirtualne. Będą aluminiowe z bocznym podejściem. Zrobiłem dziś objazd po okolicznych hurtowniach z grzejnikami i oczywiście, jak zawsze, internet przebił je wszystkie :/ Ehhh...
Ale przywiozłem z trasy coś innego  :smile:  :



Komplecik na wykończenie komina systemowego... Sporo tych tematów...

----------


## BasH

> Bash, dziennik  Ci zarósł, zastanawiałam się czy żyjesz, bo jakos tak cichutko...


Ehhh... Poganiają człowieka do pracy w tych komentach... Komin czeka na swoją kolej, bo priorytetem jest przygotowanie wnętrza na wylewki  :smile: 
No to skoro tak, to trzeba w końcu zrobić ... prowizoryczne ogrodzenie. Praca w sumie mniej ważna, ale i tak nie mogę zacząć CO, bo jeszcze nie doszedł cały osprzęt grzejnikowy do celowania z podejściami. Trudno. Wczoraj wwierciłem stemple jako słupki, a dziś porwałem na chwilę teścia do pomocy przy rozwijaniu i mocowaniu siatki leśnej:



Przy okazji pospawał mi dłuższe uchwyty do stelaża kibelkowego. Teść pojechał, a ja zamontowałem stelaż:



... wszedłem do zbiornika zgrzewanymi rurkami i tam zaślepiłem zaworkiem (dostępny po zdjęciu przycisku). Tym samym domknąłem parterowy obwód wody i można było napompować kompresorem - dałem na początek 4 bary, bo miałem jeszcze dość świeże zgrzewy - jak nie popuści, to jutro jeszcze dobiję:

----------


## BasH

Z komentarzy:



> Wiesz co ja się dziś z Ciebie usmiałam, ja pokrecona jestem, ale ze Ty po dwoch latach, na koniec budowy siatke lesna kladziesz.   Przypomniało Ci sie o grodzeniu budowy??


No i w końcu się przypomniało, że od początku budowy za toaletę służyły okoliczne drzewka  :smile:  No ale od dzisiaj mamy panie i panowie cy-wi-li-zac-ję! Na budowę przywędrował kibel. Nie takie jakiś prowizoryczny, z deskami, sękami i drzazgami wchodzącymi w d..olne części ciała. Normalny. Biały. Gładki. Ful wypas z wolnoopadającą deską. Tadaaaa:



Powyżej jeszcze w stanie dziewicznym - niestety już nie jest, bo jak się pojawił, to jakoś tak co chwilę miałem potrzebę z niego korzystać  :big grin:  





> dzień prób ciśnieniowych istalacji...w obie instalacje na koniec wbiłem po 6 bar i liczę że jutro rano jak wpadnę z niezapowiedzianą wizytą manometry nawet nie drgną!!! 
> 
> jak drgną ... maja wpierdol... 
> p.s.dawnego tekiego dnia nie miałem...pod rwami i synami... ale  _"..... zaprawdę powiadam wam... wiernym i niewiernym ... budowlańcom i paprokom że próby ciśnieniowe instalek podnoszą ciśnienie krwi i uaktywniają języki obce ...a po ich użyciu wraca spokój i konstruktywne myślenie...i wtenczas wszystkie marności świata doczesnego idą w piz#@% ... w niepamięć"_



Po nocy spadło o 1 bar - winowajca znaleziony - BasH. Przekręciłem na gumie (zmieliłem) zaworek do podłączenia kibelka - znalezione bańkami, wymienione, skręcone z czuciem - dobita instalacja do 6 barów.


Minimalna nieszczelność bańkowa na manometrze, nie do uszczelnienia (badziewny manometr). Zobaczymy jutro - powinno być ok.
A dziś oprócz kibelka i ciśnienia wstępne zabawy z CO. Zgadnijcie na co ta skrzyneczka?



Buduję powoooli główny rozdzielacz parterowy:



Mix podłogówki z podmieszaniem + kalafiory. Na piętrze będzie jeszcze mały rozdzielacz + rtlik do łazienki.
Kurcze - jakoś nie wierzę w takie bezuszczelkowe połączenia - to ma prawo nie cieknąć?



Ani uszczelek, ani pakuł... Hmmm...

----------


## BasH

Weekendowo.
Prace powoooli posuwają się do przodu. Poza wywiezieniem pięciu przyczepek wszelakich folii, butelek PET, gruzów i innych śmieci robi się bardziej domowo:



Do tego dziś w trzyosobowym składzie (ja, małża i teść) sprzątaliśmy cały dom pod kątem rozkładania folii pod styro i ciągnięcie CO... A jutro odwiedziny redakcji muratora  :big grin:  pozdro!!!

----------


## BasH

Czyszczenia ciąg dalszy - tym razem wzięliśmy się w trójkę (ja, małża i teść) za czyszczenie wnętrz przed rozkładaniem folii pod styro i ciągnięcie instalacji. Jako, że ciągnięcie pexów CO  coraz bliżej, zmajstrowałem piętrowy rozdzielacz, aby było wiadomo jak i gdzie kończyć pexy. Brakuje jeszcze RTL'a, bo nie miałem takiego dużego imbusa do śrubunku. Trzeba pospawać z nakrętek. Nie będę kupował po 25 zł sztuka, a potrzebuję trzy różne rozmiary do skońćzenia rozdzielaczy:



A po obiedzie przed budową pojawił się samochód:



... i miły gość - pan Andrzej Papliński:



Było sympatycznie - pozdrawiam!

----------


## BasH

Niedziela upłynęła jakże rodzinnie na reinstalowaniu serwera bynajmniej nie w domu  :sad:  Dziś za to od rana na budowie. Kiedyś czytałem, że jak masz już 40-tkę na karku i nic cię nie boli, to znaczy że nie żyjesz. OK. Ale ja mam 30 i ... dziś boli mnie wszystko. Ale do rzeczy. Zaczęło się od wykucia na parterze lochy na kilka pexów do grzejników i podłogówki.



Luz. Ścianka 24 cm, spoko. Potem objechałem pianką dylatacyjną caaałe piętro. Zeszło kilka rolek, łapy bolą od tackera. Ale zrobione. Potem z szarości podłogowych zrobiła się biel. Poszło ponad 120 kwadratów pianki wygłuszającej pod wylewki:



Potem zrobiło się czarno - poszło ponad 140 kwadratów folii pod wylewkę:



Potem miało się zrobić kolorowo od izolacji, ale zdążyłem rozciągnąć pex'y na piętrze do trzech kalafiorów:





Jak widać - zostały jeszcze dwa punkty (kalafior w łazience i podłogówka w łazience na rtl'u), a właściwie trzy - trzeci to drabinka łazienkowa, ale będzie wpięta na podejściu do rozdzielacza, grawitacyjnie na miedzi.
Ma ktoś ketonal żel?

----------


## BasH

Znowu załapałem lenia. Przedwczoraj siedziałem prawie cały dzień w samotni (czyli na budowie) i już mi-się-nie-chce. Rzeźbię w rurkach, zaworkach, foliach. No jak ja tego nie lubię. Podkręciłem też zestaw do nabicia powietrzem piętra i ... qrvsdfvwwvca - puszcza na trzech złączkach pex. A właściwie na łączeniu złączech pex z zaworkami rozdzielacza. Jakieś duże luzy mają i chyba za mało pakuł nawinąłem. Poprawianie jest upierdliwe, bo trzeba popuścić pexa, rozkręcić łączenie, oczyścić, nawinąć, obsmarować unipakiem, skręcić, nabić powietrzem, sprawdzić mydlinami, znowu puścić wiązankę i tak kilka razy aż przestanie bąbelkować. Zaprzestałem procederu, bo za chwilę rozdzielacz poleciałby z nerwów przez okno. Rurki wyzwalają znajomość łaciny...
Dla uspokojenia objechałem parter dylatacjami, zaczęły pojawiać się podwójnie czarne podłogi:



Coby netbet nie wyprzedzał mnie za bardzo zaczęły pojawiać się wieże w zachodzącym wczoraj słońcu:



... a dziś popołudniu - gandalf szary  :smile: 



Jutro ciąg dalszy uszczelniania "na spokojnie" z rana, folia, komin, gril, spanie... Ehhh... Ja chce już wyleewkiii... A tak w ogóle to jak reagują niecałkiem wyschnięte wylewki na ewentualne październikowe przymrozki?

----------


## BasH

Sobota.
Spokój ducha. Na budowie byłem przed ósmą, więc doszczelniłem fragment piętra na rozdzielaczu, napompowałem i miinimaaaalnie leci powietrze na jednym gwincie pexa-metal i na odpowietrzniku. Oczywiście włączyły się talenty literackie na ku, chu i pie... Pare osób pytało na priv o co kaman z tymi kluczami a'la imbusowymi do skręcania rozdzialacza - już się tłumaczę fotką:



Grube klucze są drogie a nakrętki tanie  :smile:  Po dwóch godzinach dotarł teść i zafoliowaliśmy podwójnie resztę parteru. Została tylko kotłownia (gdzie jeszcze będę kuł) i garaż (tymczasowa składnica ... wszystkiego niezbędnie potrzebnego). Teść pojechał, a ja zająłem się kończeniem rozdzielacza, aby w przyszłym tygodniu rozciągać pexy na parterze:



I tu już mniej więcej kompletny i prawie uszczelniony - przynajmniej w teorii:



A jeszcze przed moim przyjazdem na budowę był znajomek obrzucić pozostałe dwie ściany komina tynkiem (nienawidzę brei, brrrrr) a wieczorem jak już zbierałem się do wyjazdu przyjechał go zatrzeć. Nie omieszkałem skontrolować:



Za dobry tydzień nada się do obkładania płytkami i robienia korony. To  idę grilować  :smile:  Cześć.

----------


## BasH

Niedziela.
Porwałem dziś teścia na niecałe trzy godziny i położyliśmy pex-y do kalafiorów na całym parterze. Zawsze coś do przodu i mam kolejne fronty robót do samodzielnego grzebania. Z krążka 200 m przeznaczonego na kalafiory zostały ... 4 metry  :big grin:  Zostały jeszcze dwa krążki (400 m) podłogówki do położenia, ale najpierw izolacje pexów i styro.


Robi się gęsto pod rozdzielaczem, a dojdzie jeszcze 8 rurek (4 obwody podłogówki na parterze). Później wszystko pójdzie w zabudowę KG w dół od kastki.
Udało się w końcu zdzwonić z gościem od wylewek i wstępnie dogadać termin na końcówkę września...

----------


## BasH

Wtorek. Termin wylewek już konkretny, więc każda godzina na budowie jest cenna. Dziś udało się wyskrobać dwie godzinki, poizolować trochę podejść na parterze - nawiasem rzecz ujmując - paskudna robota. Na piętrze naciągałem nierozcięte izolacje wzdłuż pexa - szło baaardzo opornie, na parterze rozcinam wzdłuż i nakładam, ale też idzie wolno. Macie na to jakiś patent? Rozłożyłem też troche styro - to idzie piorunem, praktycznie bezodpadowo - trzeba pamiętać o odcięciu fragmentu płyty, aby górna warstwa się minęła, ale po wyłożeniu wanny tarasowej wycinanki łowickie mam już opanowane  :smile: 



Podsumowując - upierdliwe nakładanie izolacji - izolujecie powroty z kaloryferów? Na piętrze izolowałem  (oprócz fragmentów lecących przez garderoby - aby dać im trochę ciepła), ale nie wiem czy jest sens...

----------


## BasH

Zostałem naprostowany na słuszną drogę w komentarzach (Dzięki Inż., kalio i compi) i skończyłem izolować pexy na parterze. Dotarła też na chwilę małża, pomocowała na piętrze pexy do podłoża i poizolowała CWU.



 Miałem też pod ręką teścia, więc szliśmy jak burza ze styro i mamy praktycznie pokryty parter. Została łazienka (sajgon z ilością pexów), garaż i kotłownia. Owoce dzisiejszej pracy:

w głębi salon


korytarz

----------


## BasH

Już wiem po co jest dziennik muratora. Dziennik muratora jest po to, aby się nie mieszały dni co kiedy robiłeś. Rozmawiając dziś wieczorem z teściem przy grilu stwierdziliśmy: "kiedy my te folie kładliśmy na styro, jakoś dawno, nie?" A okazało się, że dziś do południa. Tempo szaleńcze, nie czuję pleców, nie mogę się zginać, mam przecięty nożem palec do kości, ledwie się czołgam, no ale już kończę użalanie, bo znowu tomraider będzie pisał w komentach, że podrywam moją forumową żonę MSU na litość... (z czym nie do końca mijałby się z prawdą  :wink:   :wink:   :wink:  )  :big tongue:  

No ale od początku. SOBOTA:

Na budowie o 7:30. Rzeźba w biały gó^&ie, aj to określił ktoś na forum. Wiecie ile wykańczałem w styro łazienkę na parterze? Tak dla ułatwienia podpowiem, że przechodzą przez nie wszystkie obwody kalaforiów, przyszłej podłogówki i wody. Bite dwie godziny wycięte z życia na docinki styro, izolacje i te pe. I jeszcze prawie paluch sobie uciąłem nożem...
Jak skończyłem łazienkę, to pojawił się teść i zmienialiśmy białe styro w czarną folię:



Potem dotarły moje 3 kobiety (sumarycznie z żoną) które nakryły nas na zmienianiu czarnego w srebrne. Moja młodsza latorośl została zakneblowana fragmentem taśmy, którą kleiłem bajerancki ekran pod podłogówkę:



No i jeden najdalszy obwód podłogówki rozciągnięty.



Oprócz tego, że boli mnie wszystko w plecach, nogach i d..olnej części ciała to nie czuję palców od wciskania spinek w styro przez warstwy folii. Ketonaaaaaluuuuu....


AAAAA...

Równolegle działał mistrz Jan od komina. Niestety mimo, że przywiozłem ponad 10% więcej płytek niż wychodziło z wyliczeń z jego naddatkiem, to i tak zabrakło na małą ściankę od strony kalenicy - dużo odpadu. W poniedziałek muszę gnać 30 km po 50 sztuk płytek  :sad: 



aha-pytanko: jak mocujecie podłogówkę w miejscach, w których przechodzi pełno rur w warstwie styro i nie ma jak wcisnąć klipsa? Kleję mocną taśmą do folii licząc, że wylewka przyciśnie folię razem z przyklejoną rurą, ale może macie inny patent...

----------


## BasH

Wczoraj udało się zdobyć brakujące płytki klinkierowe na komin, nawet nie różniły się odcieniem od poprzedniej partii. Szkoda tylko, że niepotrzebnie straciłem mocno deficytowy czas na załatwianie. No ale cóż. Najlepiej wszystko zlecić firmie, nie martwić się o nic i tylko wprowadzić na gotowe. Eeeee tam. Co to za frajda  :smile:  Płytki przywiozłem wczoraj wieczorem, a już dziś przed ósmą rano były wklejone przez znajomka, a pozostałe trzy ściany rozpoczął fugować. Obgadaliśmy szczegóły na środę (korona komina), no i trzeba było jechać popracować. Popołudniu porwałem na 1,5 godziny teścia i rozwinęliśmy kolejny obwód podłogówki - teść rozwija, ja upinam:



Póki co wychodzi "normowo" - ten obwód ma 92 metry, więc ok. Zostały jeszcze 2 obwody na parterze i łazienka piętrowa, od której zaczniemy i sprawi trochę kłopotu. Na piętrze nie mam styro, tylko centymetrową piankę podwylewkową i nie ma jak upinać rury na spinki, co by się nie przesuwały. Póki co jest pomysł na rozłożenie siatek zbrojeniowych i wiązanie do nich rur trytrytkami. Ma ktoś inny pomysł?



update:

piątek...

Rozwinęliśmy z teściem ostatnie 3 obwody - w łazience na górze, 
w gabinecie:


zafoliowaliśmy korytarz i rozwinęliśmy podłogówkę:


Tym samym wypełniliśmy dolną łazienkę:


Mistrz Jan przedwczoraj wykończył też komin - wlazłem sprawdzić, czy będzie wystarczająco wystawał nad kalenicę i sprawdzić przegrody antykawkowe  :smile:

----------


## BasH

Niniejszym z dniem dzisiejszym zakończyłem główne prace przedwylewkowe. Tak, prawda, zostało jeszcze poprzypinać jakoś solidniej podłogówkę w łazience na piętrze, pozagęszczać spinki podłogówek na parterze, opianować przejścia, pospinać parter na rozdzielacz, no ale w razie co mogę już ekipę wpuścić. 
Dziś skończyłem kotłownię (tu jeszcze w bieli):


... i garaż (też jeszcze w bieli):


Skończona została też spiżarka, szalunek kończący wylewkę w bramie garażowej i przy kotłowni, a najważniejsze, że dzień zakończyłem pewnie na poziomie 5000 kalorii  :smile: 



pozdro

----------


## BasH

SOBOTA:
Sądziłem, że kolejnym wpisem w dzienniku będą przyszłoczwartkowe wylewki, jako że generalnie robię ostatnio na budowie mało spektakularne sprawy, no ale skoro publika w komentarzach podpytuje czy aby żyję, to coś skrobnę. 
Zarobiłem parter na rozdzielacz - w sumie 20 pexów - kotłownia już nie straszy, a przy okazji pexy są schowane i panowie wylewkarze nie powybijają sobie oczu.
Udało się w końcu wyczyścić praktycznie cały dom przygotowując go na wylewki - cholernie tego nie lubię, folie, folijki, pianki, masa dziadostwa, która jakimś cudem się rozmnaża po kątach i finalnie mam wrażenie, że wyniosłem z domu w workach więcej odpadów niż wniosłem materiału.. No a dlaczego PRAWIE wysprzątane, a nie do końca? Noo booo... Jako, że do czwartku jeszcze trochę czasu i można coś konkretniejszego porobić zanim powstaną kretowiska, szukałem tematu. Przechodząc przez spiżarkę łypneła na mnie trzyoka dawna znajoma:



Pierwotnie mieszkała w blaszaku budowlanym, w kwietniu po oknach wprowadziłem ją do domu, no ale jak już są tynki - można było podmienić na docelową.A stara rozdzielnia powędruje ponownie do blaszaka/gospodarczego.



Rozszyłem 1/3 obwodów (dolny pęczek), idzie całkiem sprawnie, ale widzę, że trzeba będzie dołożyć trochę miejsca na PE, bo się rozpychają niemiłosiernie  :smile:  Zarobiłem sobie na razie prowizorycznie jedną fazę, na gniazdka i światełko nad głową, bo coraz szybciej robi się ciemno, a robić cały czas na halogenie to tak średnio. Powiem wam, że jak po raz pierwszy zapaliły się żarówy nad głową to już naprawdę czuć domem  :smile:  Ehhh... Jeszcze trochę.

----------


## BasH

Rozszywania ciąg dalszy, pojawiło się także kilka nowych punktów świetlnych:



... no i skończyły się pośwagrowe wyłączniki z odzysku - zamówiłem już partię białego (właściwie ecru) osprzętu na cały dom, przyjdzie w tym tygodniu, więc będzie można jechać dalej z prądowaniem. A tak w ogóle powodem dzisiejszego wpisu na dzienniku jest pewien gość z okolic Torunia, który mnie nawiedził na budowie i nie omieszkał wcześniej zadzwonić  :smile:  pozdro kalio. Miło było poznać w realu i pogadać - dwie godziny minęły błyskawicznie...

----------


## BasH

Wraz z jesienią i coraz krótszymi dniami mam też wrażenie, że kurczy się gwałtownie czas. Albo się starzeję i coraz gorzej zarządzam czasem i zajęciami, albo te zajęcia się klonują. Dzisiaj był zwariowany dzień... Telefonów tyle, że komóra nie dała rady pociągnąć dnia roboczego na aku... Ehhh... I jeszcze chwila na budowie. Chwila relaksu na szyciu rozdzielni - mam już prawie wszędzie na parterze światło, bo doszedł dały biały montaż - w tym pstryczki. Fajnie światło z domu wygląda w nocy  :smile:  Z DOMU, już prawie nie budowy  :big grin: 
Dumałem też czego jeszcze nie zrobiłem przed wylewkami i mnie olśniło - a właściwie wizytacja KALIO się przypomniała. Trzeba jeszcze zazbroić wylewkę w garażu i kotłowni pod piec, co niniejszym uczyniłem z resztek fi 6 walających się w blaszaku, a w  międzyczasie pojawił się tajemniczo piasek potrzebny na jutro... CDN...




CDN wylewkowo nastąpi dopiero w sobotę. Chłopaki mieli poślizg i chcieli przyjechać w piątek, ale jako że nie dałbym rady z pracy zerwać się na rano przesunąłem prace na sobotę. Oby byli. Dziś latałem po dachu doszczelniając zaznaczone podczas oberwania chmury przecieki.


Dorobiłem też wylewkarzom światła. Mają już wszędzie - nie mogą narzekać. Firma współpracująca z nimi dowiozła też dziś trzecią porcję piasku sianego. Pogadałem chwilę (2h  :smile:  ) z kierowcą - fajny koleś, też sam buduje, podzwonił, przekazał moje wątpliwości odnośnie małej ilości przywiezionego materiału i jutro chłopaki w sile sześciu chłopa + śmigło mają się zjawić z wsparciem kilkuset kilo materiału gratis. Zobaczymy. Niby robią wylewki na lustro. Oby... Jutro wczesna pobudka...

----------


## BasH

Fajnie. Fajnie tak pokazywać palcem ekipie  :smile:  O tu tyle ma być, a tu proszę czyścić maszynę. Po raz czwarty poczułem się na budowie jak majętny inwestor (1. więźba, 2. okna, 3. tynki, 4. wylewki) i chadzałem sobie w ludzkim ubraniu tylko doglądając a nie zasuwając przy robocie. Chłopaki od wylewek pojawili się za parominutowym poślizgiem, popatrzyli, pomierzyli, zjedli śniadanko, podumali i o 8 ruszyli do pracy. A wiecie o której skończyli ponad 250 metrów podłóg? Punkt 13 mieli już umyty sprzęt i odjeżdżali. Szok. Ekipa świetna, znająca się na rzeczy i "do dogadania". Ale po kolei - nie przemawiają fotki:









Kolejny etap z głowy - wyszło super. Garaż zgodnie z założeniami od 10 cm spada na 8 przy bramie. Wylewki zbrojone włóknami, dodatkowo siatki fi 6 w garażu i kotłowni, plastyfikator tam gdzie podłogówka. To tak dla potomnych... A tak w ogóle to mam przymusowe 3 dni bez budowy - zakaz wstępu  :smile:  Pozdro!

edit:

... nie wytrzymałem trzech dni - wlazłem, a co tam... Pomierzyłem długą poziomką - nie wchodzi pod nią gazeta... Ekipa super - polecam. Okolice Chojnic, ale jeżdżą i do trójmiasta i torunia... Do dogadania. Wyszło 22 za metr z materiałem (z włóknem) 6 na całości + 10 na 8 garaż + mocne 8 kotłownia z zacieraniem mechanicznym całości.



ps. W piątek przyjadą parapety  :smile: 

SOBOTA (08.10.2011)
..... przyszły, się zamontowały, szyję dalej rozdzielnię, zrobiłem sobie też stałe zewnętrzne halogenowe oświetlenie w trzech strategicznych miejscach - dzień coraz krótszy, a dookoła domu ciemno jak .... nie wiem co...

----------


## BasH

Helloł pipl.
Szyję z doskoku rozdzielnię, drobiazgi o których nie warto wspominać, ale dziś na budowie pojawiłem się ze sprzętem zwiastującym nowy etap. Wylądował ufok z jednym okiem łypiącym 360 stopni dookoła:



Fajna rzecz. Idealnie wyznaczę sobie płaszczyzny sufitu i skosów do zabudowy, także piony ścianek. Mam też miejsce do zabudowy lekką ścianką na parterze, a pamiętam z obecnego domu, jak niefajnie wyznaczało się niezwichrowaną linię na profile na suficie i podłodze - a tu laserek postawię na statywie i z głowy. Piękna rzecz. Tyle że nieprzyzwoicie droga.
I już w pierwszym dniu używania prawie się pozbyłem sprzętu. Kończyłem niwelować piętro wyznaczając wstępnie poziomy zabudowy (na zakup odpowiedniej długości grzybów i przeliczenie wełny), akurat robiłem pomiary na korytarzu rozpierając tyczkę między podłogą a jętką. Chciałem sprawdzić +- docelową wysokość korytarza, więc poszedłem na parter po dalmierz, wracam na piętro, włażę na drabinkę przy końcu korytarza i słyszę .... PIIIIIIIING. Myślę - o co kaman. Po chwili zajarzyłem. Puściła blokada sprężyny rozpórczej, tyczka lekko się odprężyła, wyhaczyła spod jętki i jako że miała dużą masę na górze (ciężki laser) majestatycznie zaczęła opadać w kierunku klatki schodowej. Myśl o kilku stówkach roztrzaskujących się na betonie piętro niżej dodała mi tyle adrenaliny i speed'a, że nie wiem kiedy niczym Usain bolt dosprintowałem do tyczki i w ostatniej chwili wyłapałem sprzęt. Nie wiem, czy z drabiny skakałem, czy w powietrzu leciałem, ale nie ma to jak motywacja.

A... Dziś pocztą przyszedł nowy murator.


Wiecie co? Jeszcze jedną zaletą oprócz oszczędności na samorobnej budowie jest zrzucanie brzucha  :big grin:  (zdjęcie z brzucholem w żółtej koszulce z 2010 w trakcie murowania parteru) - aktualne w białej już nieco bardziej ludzkie  :big grin:  Ale i tak zaraz siadam na rowerek. Workout 13 km/30 min czeka.... To cześć... Idę jechać  :smile:

----------


## BasH

Intensywne workout'y + małe ograniczenie kalorii dało prawie -5 kg w miesiąc - wow. Kolejny + to spory przyrost energii, entuzjazmu i pozytywnego nastawienia  :smile:  Przyszła sobota, to grzejemy do roboty:



Rano temperatura krąży koło zera, kabelki są sztywne, więc trzeba trochę się i sprzęt rozgrzać... W tygodniu dojeżdzałem porobić chociaż z 1,5 godziny dziennie, a dziś w końcu skończyłem szyć rozdzielnię:



... i domknięta (dało się Kalio  :smile:  )



Wczoraj przywiozłem trochę grzybów, śrub, łączników, a dziś dojechała kupka profili. CU i CDki na razie czekają na swoją kolej, a w ruch poszły CW i UW. Domykam gabinet dodatkowo izolując się trochę wełną od dźwięków kotłowni - stąd ta dodatkowa lekka zabudowa. Ściana za nią wytynkowana została przypadkowo i w gratisie - w sumie dobrze, bo to kolejna przeszkoda dla dźwięków. Zastanawiam się jak wykańczać styk płyty ze ścianą tynkowaną - podejrzewam, że skończy się na akrylu w szczelinkę. Zastanawiam się też, czy nie płytować podwójnie dla sztywności - po drugiej stronie UW będą bez sztywnej płyty... Dosztywniłem tylko dwa końcowe...

----------


## BasH

Ostatni wpis 22... Dziś 29 października. Czasu mało, codziennie coś wyskakuje i nie ma czasu na budowę...
No ale przyszła sobota, więc powtórka Home Alone.... Temperatury bardzo dobre, jak na końcówkę października, więc trzeba wykorzystać.
Skończyłem bawić się ścianką wygłuszającą:





Wbrew pozorom skrzynka narzędziowa nie stoi tam przypadkowo - jako, że ciężko było mi samemu windować płytę do sufitu, skontrolować brzegi i mocować to powstała przemyślną konstrukcja dźwigająca z kawałka płyty, walającego się ścinka rury PP, skrzynki + balans płytą KG  :smile:  Taki workaround  :smile: 
Aha - płytowałem jednak podwójnie - jest stabilniej. A tak w ogóle nie wiem, kto wymyślił format płyty KG - wyjątkowo wrednie się ją nosi mocuje w pojedynkę.

Ok. Profile CW i UW opanowane - czas na UD i CD  :smile:  A więc lecimy na piętro. Netbet miał rację, że CDek powieszony na UDekach się zwiesi. O. Dowód:



... i już nie zwisa:



... dość szybko idzie - laser wyznacza linię, tylko lekko podciągać i mocować za grzyba:



Rozstaw CDków w osi 38 cm (wełna z rolki cięta na 3).
I jeden suficik z głowy - po niedzieli czas na pierwszy skosik. Nie za bardzo jeszcze mam pomysł jaką linię obrać za wyznacznik - sufit czy przy murłacie - powinno niby być równo, nie rozmierzałem jeszcze, ale podejrzewam, że jakiś trapezik może być... Zobaczymy.

----------


## BasH

... fotek dziś nie będzie, chociaż mam już 3 sufity. Hmmm - pojawiła mi się dziś jeszcze jedna wątpliwość. Czy to moje pracowite poziomowanie stelaży nie trafi szlag, gdy położę dachówkę i dociążę więźbę? Więźba wisi już rok, odeskowana, opapowana. Przyjdzie dachówka ceramiczna +-40 kg/metr... Dach 45 stopni, krokwie 8x16, tak samo jętki. Zastanawiam się, czy jechać dalej z zabudową - o ile i czy w ogóle zmienią się poziomy i skosy... Czy robić dalej i "będzie dobrze"?

----------


## BasH

Dla wszystkich odwiedzających:

----------


## BasH

Zima tradycyjnie skłania do przemyśleń o dalszych frontach robót. Czekając na dekarzy, nie mogąc robić poddasza w KG, nie mieszając się zbytnio w małży kreatywność w wykończeniówce moje myśli po tysiącu innych tematów zaczęły krążyć wokół sprawy, za którą trochę mi się oberwało po uszach w komentarzach z końca 2010 roku (po więźbie, szczytach i deskowaniu). Chodzi o niedocieplenie skosów na szczytach... Korzystając z przerwy w innych pracach, czekając na krycie dachu chyba się wezmę za poprawkę mojego błędu. Z braku piły szablastej będę się chyba męczył długim wiertłem - spróbuję od środka (aby nie porozrywać za mocno tynków podczas kucia) Każdy skos ma 3 metry bieżące. Będzie trochę rzeźby, ale jeśli tego nie zrobię przed elewacją i wykończeniem cały czas będę miał wizję grzyba wyłażącego na skosach... Będę rzeźbił wiercąc, ew. zobaczę ręczną piłą z widią - jakieś inne pomysły? Robię miejsce na styro 15.

----------


## BasH

Hej.
Przyszły dobre temperatury, więc czas na prace  :smile:  Ponacinałem wszystkie 6 skosów do wybicia i wklejenia styropianu:



Straszna mordęga - jutro zakwasy w bicepsach, tricepsach, nogach i karku murowane.

No ale wydarzeniem dnia jest to:



Prawie całe 300 metrów ołacone na niedobitych gwoździach - jutro ekipa kończy nabijanie i zaczyna równanie połaci - mówili, że jest dość równo, więc powinno pójść sprawnie. Na wtorek jest zamówiony transport dachówki i reszty materiałów dachowych. Niestety dekarze nie skończą w 100% dachu.
A czemu?
Winowajcą jest komin. A właściwie okładzina:



Większość najkrótszej ścianki jest głucha po opukaniu, dekarz mówi, że jak nawet mi go oblachuje w takim stanie to będą przecieki, a za rok, dwa, pięć płytk i tak odpadną być może uszkadzając dachówki poniżej. Mówi, że tak wysoki komin trochę pracuje na wietrze i stąd odspojenie. 
Okładzinę robił murarz - tynkował, potem płytkował i kleił na:



Doczytałem, że nie jest elastyczny - może być winny? Relacjonuję na gorąco, jest trochę podłamany tym kominem - dekarze zostawią pole bez dachówki wokół komina i po wykończeniu go na nowo (sugerują tynk 3d gdzie można odwzorować cegiełki - co to jest?) przyjadą skończyć...

ehhh...

edit: 24.02.2012

compi w komentach trafnie wytypował na winowajcę tynk: 




Na początek majster ma jutro przyjechać i wyczyścić do zera... A wtedy jeszcze o kosztach porozmawiamy...
Będzie kładzony na nowo wg. pierwotnej wersji, czyli 2 cm styro siatka klej i żywica.


edit: 27.02.2012

Obyło się bez sądów i mordobicia - komin skuty, wyczyszczony, kasa zwrócona. Robi się wersja pierwotna styro, siatka, klej, żywica.



Dziś dekarze montowali też oblachowania, rynny i weluksy.



Jutro przyjeżdża cały transport dachówki. Byli dziś też goście od elewacji - chcą wejść w środę, a styropian (grafitowy 15 cm lambda 33) jeszcze nie dojechał, mimo że miał być w miniony piątek. Jutro jeszcze muszę dorobić brakujące światła zewnętrzne zanim zakryją mi ścianę styro. Normalnie czuję się jak netbet przy więźbie - ekipa robi aż miło patrzeć  :smile:  Szarpnąłem się też na elewacyjnych, bo nie będą marudzić przy zacieraniu tynku na nierówną ścianę, a do tego i tak potrzebna jest ekipa, aby w miarę szybko zrobić dużą ścianę bez śladów łączeń. W tym roku tylko stryro + siatka klej - za rok tynk (silikonowy? silikatowy? jeszcze tego nie łapię - byle odporny na pobliski las i mchy)

----------


## BasH

Diabelna nerwówka ze styropianem. We wtorek potwierdzam u wykonawcy, że wchodzą od rana w środę a styropian jeszcze nie dojechał... Szybki telefon do firmy pośredniczącej dostawę, oni do producenta i okazuje się, że neotherm grafitowy nie może dotrzeć mimo że zamówiony i opłacony od trzech tygodni. Krótkie nerwowe wyjaśnienie sprawy, informacja że zadzwonię do nich za godzinę i stanęli na wysokości zadania - wyszukali firmę, która dostarczy grafitową 15-tkę na czwartek rano. OK. Elewacyjni środę odbębnili na malowaniu krokwi i nadbitki (trzecia warstwa, prawdopodobnie ostatnia), przygotowywaniu rusztowań itepe. 
W czwartek rano dotarł w końcu styro (polecam polstyr grafitowy - prosty i megaszybka dostawa). 
Jak już tyle czasu sam robiłem na budowie to robiłem, ale tyle ludzi z ekip co dziś to jeszcze nie miałem  :smile:  W sumie 10 ludzi ekipowych  :smile: 
Po dniówce mieli już objechany prawie cały parter :O



PS: Odpowiadając na liczne pytania na priv odpisuję dodatkowo ogólnie dla wszystkich - był zamówiony neotherm lambda 33, niestety z relacji pośrednika dostawca "olewa" zamówienia, jeśli nie ma pełniuśkiego zestawu (a ja zamawiałem prawie 50 metrów sześciennych!) - stanęło na realizacji zamówienia przez firmę polstyr, która wyrobiła się w 1,5 dnia - wielkie podziekowania. Co prawda poszedł grafit lambda 31, więc była dopłata, ale płyty prościutkie. Mam nadzieję, że też diabelnie ciepłe i piec będzie dla ozdoby  :smile:  
Miałem pobudkę po 5-tej rano z myślą o nawigowaniu kierowcy w moje rejony i robiłem za pilota wysokiego zestawu, bo to już kolejny wysoki transport, który poległby pod wiaduktem 3,2 m bez oznaczonego wyraźnie na powiatówce objazdu :/


edit: 3.03.2012

Dorzucam fotki - w sobotę elewacyjni nie robili, a dekarze skończyli w piątek już finalnie - 300 metrów dachu w 7 dni roboczych - nieźle.

----------


## BasH

Elewacja "się robi", a ja dumam nad innymi sprawami - dziś pomierzyłem i zleciłem pogięcie z kwasówki zadaszenia nad kanały wentylacyjne wyprowadzone w górę, bo jednak do nich leci i zamaka dół komina w kotłowni, zamówiłem drabinkę do górnej łazienki, pomierzyłem i rozkminiłem zabudowę brodzika w dolnej łazienki i proszę o doradę. Na etapie murowania parteru nie miałem w głowie szerokości standardowych brodzików oraz drzwi prysznicowych, więc "mniej więcej" się wymurowało na 108 z tynkiem, więc pewnie 105 z płytkami. Wstawiając 90-tkę brodzik wyjdzie takie cudo półeczkowe (15 cm) i konieczność zrobienia słupka - no właśnie. Z czego? UA?

----------


## BasH

Dziś elewacyjni mieli wolne, bo temperatura na zewnątrz za mocno spadła. Przywiozłem za to daszek do montażu nad wentylację - poprawka pomysłu z wyprowadzeniem wentylacji w górę, a nie na bok - w czasie deszczu potrafiła zamakać ścianka komina w kotłowni.



Tak teraz patrzę na fotę i dałem chyba za wysoko - będzie trzeba opuścić z 5 cm, ale i tak będę robił spady na koronie i podcięcie kapinosowe, więc będzie okazja - dziś nie było czasu... pozdr

----------


## BasH

Dziś nie będzie fotorelacji z budowy - będzie za to krótko o wyjątkowych osobach - forumowiczach FM, a w szczególności o pewnej trójce, która mnie niesamowicie mile zaskoczyła. Mimo, że nasze maleństwo pojawi się na świecie dopiero w lipcu, to już teraz dostało pierwszy prezent i to od "rodziny" z muratora  :smile: 



... czekamy na możliwość odwdzięczenia się  :big grin:  Do dzieła  :smile:

----------


## BasH

... no i czas na zaległą fotorelację z postępów przy dociepleniu - chłopaki kończą we wtorek - pozostało im zaciągnąć drugą warstwę kleju po całości, skończyć poprawki z malowaniem podbitki i zobaczę się z nimi dopiero za rok przy docelowym tynku. Wykonawca namawia mnie na silikonowo-akrylowy, bo rozsądna cena, a odporny - muszę poczytać.
Póki co domek jeszcze z rusztami, bez parapetów zewnętrznych (robią się) i rur spustowych (czekają na koniec docieplenia):





Ekipa walczy na zewnątrz, a ja w środku - na razie z drobiazgami, którymi nie warto się chwalić, w nadchodzącym tygodniu będę się przymierzał do płytkowania kotłowni, aby móc powiesić zasobnik, wrzucać piec, grzać podłogówki pod płytki, no ale jeszcze rozszyć grzejniki, zapianować i wytynkować podejścia, podparapecia, zamontować kibelek na piętrze, na parterze podnieść o 5 cm i wrócić do tematu zabudowy KG, no ale najpierw wrzucić pierwszą warstwę wełny, aby odciąć się od gorąca z dachu. No ale zanim wełna to czeka jeszcze wycięcie szczelin na kratki wentylacyjne między krokwiami, więc jest co robić... pozdr

----------


## BasH

Piękny weekend - ciepło, aż chce się pracować. Z działań:
- wysprzątałem z grubsza bałagan po dachówce i dociepleniu (to znaczy ekipy posprzątały, znaczy poznosiły wszystko w jedno miejsce - palenie makulatury, wywiozłem wózek gruzu, drugi załadowany do wywiezienia)
- zamontowano parapety
- obsiatkowałem pół budynku podrynnowo
- zacząłem robić wentylację wełny (wiem, że akurat kiepski przykład, bo velux i będzie utrudniona wentylacja pola, ok, ok)

----------


## BasH

Wieści, wieści...
Siatka podrynnowa - założona na 2/3 domu, niepilne
Kratki elewacyjne nad wełnę - 100% zrobione. (+10 punktów do bicepsa i mięśni od-drabinowych)
Zutylizowane gruzy wyciętych szczytów, dachówek, kartonów, wywiezione folie - zrobiło się przestronnie.
Zaszalowane i wylane schodek do kotłowni i próg z kotłowni:


Nawiedził mnie teść, więc od razu wykorzystałem w charakterze podpórki do kasty wyłazu na strych:


Ciężkie bydle (znaczy ten wyłaz, NIE teść  :smile:  )... W pojedynkę byłoby ciężko. Oczywiście poziom wyznaczał laser. Wyłaz opuszczony o grubość płyty w stosunku do profili. Dla uszczelnienia przy jętkach jest przytackerowana pianka dylatacyjna, a jeszcze przyklejęfolię do założenia na folię na profilach.

Idę w kierunku płytkowania kotłowni, więc zaczałem robić podejście pod sterownik pokojowy (właściwie korytarzowy) dla pieca - nie wygląda to za pięknie, ale to nie salon. Szpachlowane będzie za jednym zamachem z innymi miejscami.


Zacząłem też temat ocieplenia, ale kalio w komentarzach miał rację - porażka z montażem na grzyby, przy włożonej wełnie.


Jutro jadę przetestować pomysł na montaż profili na skosach. Nie wytrzymam bez robienia do poniedziałku  :smile:  pozdro

----------


## BasH

... wieści z dziś:

dziś kumpel uświadomił mnie, że teoretycznie w kotłowni na paliwo stałe jest potrzebne:
- zlew
- kratka w podłodze

Nie muszę pisać, że nieprzewidziałem ani jednego ani drugiego... Fuck. Kolejna sprawa na rozpiskę...

Prawda to? Muszę odkopać warunki techniczne budynków....

ps. A na budowie byłem tylko godzinę - zrobiona bruzda do kabla sterującego piecem i uziemienie pieca z GSW, w spiżarni zdążyłem ogipsować, w kotłowni połapać na placki...

----------


## BasH

Dzisiaj będzie głównie fotogaleria  :smile: 




> Ha, prace wrą aż miło...dzialaj, dzialaj bede miala sie kogo pytac jak zaczne poddasze


 


> Jaki to patent masz na te skosy?



No właśnie - na życzenie będzie mój sposób radzenia sobie z zabudową skosów:

Mając jako odniesienie poziom sufitu z włączoną poziomicą laserową 360* łapię górny punkt dla profilu ściennego - przypominam moje izolacje: 15+10=25, czyli z przerwą na wentylację ~28 cm (lekko sciskam wełnę w miejscach profilu).


Sprawdzam, czy drzwi były dobrze wymierzone - spokojnie minę się zabudową:


Nie martwimy się, że deskowanie do którego łapię odległość nie jest idealnie poziomo, bo laser to pokaże na kątowniku przymiarowym. Mając punkty startowe przy suficie czas na dolne punkty. Robię na modłę Rom-Kona, więc taśma separacyjna na kolankową bez v-profilu, za to schodzimy jak najniżej z CD'kiem. Idealny poziom zejścia z dołem profilu wyznacza laser tak, aby się zmieścić z grzybami:


Mając założony pierwszy od dołu CD'ek docinam UD'eki, wsuwam w założony CD'ek i kręcę do ściany odmierzając górę do wcześniej wyznaczonych punktów przy suficie. Czas na pozostałe CD'eki. Odmierzam sobie równe odstępy z jednej strony (u mnie akurat 38-39 cm, aby ciąć wełnę na rolce na 3 wałeczki ładnie kleszczące się na profilach), wkręcam pchły i przenoszę je poziomo na drugą stronę laserem:


Rozpinam żyłki i równam do niej grzyby:


Aha - profile tnę z luzem niecałe 2 cm na całości - taki luz po jednej i drugiej stronie:


Po docięciu można wpiąć profil - ładnie się poddaje i wchodzi:


No i tyle dziś zdążyłem:


... i tu:


Z oknami będę się bawił na koniec pokojów - chcę się pozbyć z pomieszczeń wełny - raz, że zajmuje miejsce, a po drugie jak zacznie palić w dach słońce to bez wełny będzie trochę ciepło  :smile: 
Oprócz zabudowy pokoju skończyłem robić uziemienie pieca, podejście do pokojówki, poszpachlować w całości, wydumać miejsce na zlew w kotłowni. 
Planuję coś takiego:



Lekkie, nietłukące. ABUSANITAIR


edit 28.03.2012

Nie warto zakładać nowego posta - skończyłem stelaż bez obróbki okna w jednym z pokojów, założyłem część wełny:



A tu przymiarki do kotłowni:

----------


## BasH

Dłuższa chwila na budowie - skończyłem pojedyncze warstwy wełny w pokoju przyszłej kruszyny - międzykrokwiowo 15 na skosie - dołożę 10 po obróbce okna, 10 podjętkowo na suficie - dołożę 15 od góry po płytowaniu.


Mam już wyznaczoną ramkę obwodową do skosu w sypialni, chciałem przechytrzyć nie robiąc kosza tylko prosto (lepiej wizualnie w tym przypadku) tyle że jest problem z podwieszaniem CDeków - skończyły się krokwie i będzie trzeba powiesić jakieś krawiędziaki między boczną prawą ścianą a więźbą do kręcenia grzybów - jak sądzicie?
 U dołu, tam gdzie najszerzej jest słaby metr na szerokości - coś a'la łata powinno wystarczyć?

----------


## BasH

Dzień zleciał na nuuudnej konferencji, ale po powrocie udało się wyskoczyć na chwilę na budowę, gdzie działał już cały dzień teść - zlitował się nade mną i wziął za płytki w kotłowni:



Komórka trochę przekłamuje kolory - nie ważne. Ważne, że zaoszczędzi mi ładnych kilka godzin. Mogłem zajmować się stelażami - oto rozwiązanie wczorajszego kłopotu:



Mam wyznaczone linie profili (wkręcone pchły do sznurkowania), tak więc jutro sztukowanie CDeków (sypialnia ma długość ponad 5,5 metra), przykręcanie grzybów, wykańczanie zejścia płaszczyzn profilami i wełnowanie sypialni.


EDIT: 31.03.2012

Skosy w sypialni ogrzybowane, ocieplone międzykrokwiowo i oprofilowane:



Podłoga w kotłowni zakończona:

----------


## BasH

W dziennikach robi się świątecznie, a ja zaniedbałem swój - od tygodnia brak wpisu, mimo że coś tam popycham do przodu. Obrobiona sypialnia (póki co kładę tylko jedną warstwę wełny (na skosach międzykrokwiowo, na sufitach podjętkowo)):


Zrobiłem skos w drugim (większym) pokoju dziecięcym i poszła warstwa wełny po całości:


... czas zabrać się za łazienkę. Zrobiony w stelażu sufit, wyznaczone i nakręcone grzyby na skosie, zrobiony szkielet ścianki działowej między składzikiem a łazienką (potrzebny do usztywnienia UDeka na skosie):


A teść codziennie chwilę podłubie kotłowni, to i po tygodniu widać rezultaty:


Jutro pomiędzy święconką a wieczorem będzie chwila na stelaż na skosie łazienki, budowę ścianki maskującej słup w łazience i warstwę wełny. No chyba, że moje panny jakąś inną robótkę jajcarską mi wynajdą  :smile: 

EDIT: 7.4.2012

No i sobota spędzona na walce ze stelażami w górnej łazience - zwracam uwagę na gustowne nietrzymanie pionu przez słupek więźby:



Docięte stelaże, pospinane wszystko razem (taaak, taaak, kalio - wiem, że bez okna  :big tongue:  - właśnie drukuję sobie m. in. twoje fotki z obróbki okien), owełnowane w jednej warstwie. Tu tym razem lekkim skosem idą krokwie... Ehhh... Teraz wychodzą kwiatki więźbowe:



Będzie trochę mało miejsca na ocieplenie. Będzie trzeba się przyłożyć do konstrukcji obudowy okna (węższe dałoby mniej światła - rama jest stałej szerokości, czyli wymiar schodzi z szyby). Wstępnie podumałem nad przeróbką kanalizy w kotłowni pod niespodziewany zlew gospodarczy i wyprowadzenie pionu do dachówki wentylacyjnej.

PS: Wszystkim podczytującym ślę życzenia Wesołych Świąt. pozdrawiam

----------


## BasH

... i znowu relacja po tygodniu - nie ma czasu na bieżące relacje, no ale i nie ma jakiś specjalnych fajerwerków. 
Skończony temat mocowania wyłazu na strych:



Uszczelniony wstępnie dookoła pianką dylatacyjną, folia paroszczelna przyjdzie do drewna, będzie ok. 

Robiłem tzw. elkę (pomieszczenie techniczno-składzikowe w kształcie litery L zawijającej się wokół klatki schodowej). Zeszło dłużej, niż cały większy pokój, a to za sprawą ciasnoty, wnęk, okna dachowego, słupków, mieczy, klap strychowych i innych ficzersów.

Po prawej widać wlot z kratki wentylującej wełnę:


Okno z dedykacją dla kalio :smile:  :


No i czasochłonna klapa:


... czas na posiłek - gril był na budowie, węgiel też, zapomniałem sztućców  :big grin: 


Taki workaround z grzyba  :smile: 
Po skończeniu elki - przygotowywanie kotłowni pod fugowanie:



Czas też na porządne umocowanie i rozszycie grzejników, zrobienie wentylacji kotłowni i garażu, wstawienie tam drzwi - o właśnie - nie mam drzwi - muszę jutro skoczyć do leroya albo casto w bydzi - znajdę jakieś techniczne brązowe? Potrzebuje dwie sztuki 80 cm (90 w świetle otworu).


ps: Tak teraz patrzę na ten odkurzacz w kotłowni - tylko ja mam wrażenie, że ten robocik z gwiezdnych wojen chce sobie palnąć w głowę z rury?  :big grin:  Narobił się trochę  :big grin: 


edit (20-04-2012)

Znaczących postępów brak, a zatem edit, a nie nowy post.
Po niedzielnych zakupach w leroy i casto oraz przewiezieniu dwóch drzwi na dachu opla przez 150 km (trzeba było zahaczyć jeszcze o Człuchów) można było zrobić temat wentylacji garażu:



Nieprawda, że 3 metry poziomej rury dołączonej do komina nie ciągnie - ciągnie jak diabli, pod warunkiem, że ma odpowiedni przekrój - u mnie 150. Przydał się laser do wyznaczenia miejsc wierceń.
Zrobiłem też nawiew anemostatowy powietrza dla pieca - nie było to proste - wycięcie po okręgu wklejonych płytek, przebicie przez bloczek 24 cm + 15 styro na średnicę 150:



W temacie kotłowni - przygotowane miejsce na powieszenie zasobnika na takie kołeczki:



Przyjechały też płyty, brodzik i drzwi prysznicowe do dolnej łazienki, więc można podjąć temat zabudowy łazienki.



Przywiozłem dziś też trochę plastiku do zrobienia wody w kotłowni i na piętrze (idzie nie w wylewkach a w zabudowie), ale niestety jutro (sobota) zamiast na budowę rozszywać wodę i pexy na grzejniki jadę się szkolić...  :sad:

----------


## BasH

> Zyjesz? Ostatni update 20 kwietnia, zawełnowałes  sie na poddaszu?


No właśnie wełna stop - jestem odcięty na większości poddasza od gorącego słoneczka (chociaż po położeniu dachówki połać nie nagrzewa się już tak bardzo) i robię tematy związane z łazienkami (konieczność policzenia ilości konkretnych kafli) i kotłownią (aby w końcu odpalić piec).

Z mało spektakularnych tematów:
1. podpięte wszystkie kaloryfery (14 gwintów do uszczelnienia/kaloryfer x 11 kaloryferów zajęło chwilę)
2. pokończone rozszycia na rozdzielaczach - przygotowane do zrobienia zasileń - miedź jest, stal jest, gwintownica jest - czasu brak  :smile: 
3. rozprowadzona ciepła i zimna woda użytkowa na piętrze
4. podniesiony o 3cm kibelek na parterze (czyli przeróbka mocowań, zgrzew wody, poprawka kanalizy) - ufałem znakom producenta a okazało się za nisko, mimo zachowania wysokości wylewek itp...



... o - jeszcze zasilanie panelu prysznicowego - jeszcze nie pokończone w kotłowni z drugiej strony ściany

Z widocznych naocznie spraw - porobiłem stelaże zabudowy górnej łazienki z wersją 2x umywalka osobno (nie sposób znaleźć w normalnej cenie ładną podwójną z pasującą szafką zebrano)



... i druga strona z przeniesionym kibelkiem, wyprostowaną KG ścianą i zabudową za dużą kabiną prysznicową, ale z myślą o możliwej "kiedyś" wannie:



... wykończona tam gdzie potrzeba kotłownia - będzie można jutro powrzucać worki groszku zagracające garaż:



Powieszony zasobnik, dojechana woda użytkowa z piętra - wszystkie trakty już w kotłowni - można grzać do zasobnika. Po drodze jeszcze zbiorę wodę ze zlewu w rogu.



Rurę w rogu zabuduję i obłożę po uruchomieniu pieca, jak pochowam tam m. in. rury od naczynia wzbiorczego.
Zrobiłem też na szybko biały montaż elektryki - jakby ktoś szukał podwójnej ramki IP44 to robi ją schneider.



EDIT 12.05.2012
... żyję, żyję - pomalowałem sufity kotłowni, zrobiłem kanalizę do zlewu gospodarczego, przeszedłem na "ciemną stronę mocy" czyli z łatwego i szybkiego zgrzewanego plastiku na paskudną stal - kątówka i gwintownica to nie jest to, co lubię - ale trzeba zrobić podejścia wodne  :sad:

----------


## BasH

Hej!
Obiecywałem sobie, że kolejny wpis nie pojawi się aż do odpalenia pieca - no i w końcu wczoraj udało się uruchomić ostatnią instalację domową. Na skręconych chyba z 300 różnych połączeń - zero przecieków  :big grin: 
It's alive! It's alive!  :smile:  Ekonomiczne spalanie - biały dymek:


A tak od drugiej strony:


... powolne rozgrzewanie całości - dziś już mam na piecu 60 stopni, a na instalację z zaworu czterodrogowego - 40 stopni. Okna pootwierane - trwa suszenie i wygrzewanie podłóg:


Ciasna kotłownia stała się jeszcze ciaśniejsza:


W międzyczasie wciągnąłem całą wełnę do wsadzenia od góry na strych:


...robiłem wełnowanie sypialni:


...i płytowanie:


...i to samo w górnej łazience:




Płytowanie dwóch pomieszczeń poszło sprawnie przy pomocy "tatów"  :smile: 
A co do pieca - miałem pewne obawy zostawiając go na noc, rano po paru godzinach snu leciałem na budowę, ale nic się nie stało, tyle że żar na i tak modyfikowanych fabrycznych ustawieniach IMHO zbyt mocno się cofał. Dopracowuję teraz ustawienia jeżdząc na budowę i obserwując proces palenia - trochę to potrwa. Piecyk - defro AKM 2.

----------


## happygirl1984

I jak wrażenia po instalacji pieca? Jakie odległości macie zachowane z każdej strony kotła? U nas wnęka chyba jest jeszcze węższa :/

----------


## BasH

> I jak wrażenia po instalacji pieca? Jakie odległości macie zachowane z każdej strony kotła? U nas wnęka chyba jest jeszcze węższa :/


Hej! Wrażenia pozytywne, zamawiając teraz pomyślałbym o zamianie stron zawiasów drzwiczek, ale nie jest to jakieś mega uciążliwe. Co do wymiarów - nie ma zrobionej fotki całokształtu - postaram się cyknąć - ale z lewej piec jest dosunięty praktycznie do ściany (nie ma tam nic serwisogennego), z prawej mam od zasobnika pół metra do ściany (jest dobry dostęp do mechanizmu), z tyłu pieca też pół metra do ściany.
Na przyszłość zapraszam do komentarzy - tu zaglądam tylko podczas wrzucania nowego posta i przegapiłem Twojego  :smile:  A minął prawie miesiąc :>

----------


## BasH

... minął prawie miesiąc od ostatniego wpisu - czas nadrobić. Czerwiec nie pozwalał na dłuższe prace na budowie - prace zawodowe itp. Z doskoku tworzyłem stelaże, instalacje, wygrzewałem wylewkę (a zatem przy temperaturach czerwcowych + grzanie domu w zasadzie nie dało się do niego wejść). Od ostatniego poniedziałku ostry front robót wkroczył ze mną teść (parter-szlif całości tynków, grunt, poprawki gładziowe), a od środy dołączył jeszcze mój tata - z braku podnośnika do płyt wzięliśmy się w trójkę za kręcenie całych płyt. Fotorelacja na dzień dzisiejszy, czyli niedzielę 8 lipca:

Salon z jadalnią i w głębi kuchnią - oszlifowany, zagruntowany:


Salon - jw., w głębi korytarz - do zrobienia, a jeszcze głębiej - gabinet - oszlifowany, jeszcze bez gruntu:


Gabinet przygotowany do gruntowania i poprawek gładziowych - aha - teść poobrabiał wszystkie parapety  :smile:  Super, bo nienawidzę takiej dłubaniny w masach...


U Inż.a chyba kombinowaliśmy jak zabrać się za klatkę schodową - Inż. poszedł w rusztowania, a ja podtrzymuję swój pomysł - podeścik:


... i jesteśmy już z drugiej strony. Zwracam uwagę na gustowną klapo-zapadnię. Nie wiem czy nie zostawić takiego wystroju na stałe  :smile: 
 

Rzut oka na górny korytarz i nieostelażowane kosze - ehhh. Muszę się w końcu za nie zabrać.


Zakręcamy do pomieszczenia techniczno-graciarskiego. Zwracam uwagę na płytowanie włazu bez łączeń w rogach  :smile: 


... a także w oknach - wkładana cała płyta do wycięcia:


Po sąsiedzku przyległy większy pokój córek:


... a po drugiej stronie domu - mniejszy jeszcze nienarodzonej  :smile: 


...który ma już opłytowaną garderobę (w głębi):


... i dokładniej:


Po drodze była jeszcze łazienka:


... i pokazywana gdzieś wcześniej nasza sypialnia.

Do zrobienia w temacie kg - nasza duża garderoba, garderoba córek i zabudowa słupów (pozostały jeszcze 3 + 2 mieczyki).
Tatusiek zabrał mi córy na weekendowe wakacje - wróci koło wtorku-środy to jedziemy dalej z tematem.
A jutro śmigam po farby (kabe prolatex półmat), bo czas już dostarczyć teściowi na parterowy front robót. We wtorek muszę zrobić stelaże garderobach na przyjazd taty, co pomoże z noszeniem płyt), ale zabrakło lokalnie grzybów, więc przy okazji jutrzejszej wycieczki trzeba przywieźć. Trzeba też w końcu dociągnąć wentylację parterowej kuchni, która ma lecieć w zabudowie skosu garderoby, dobrze ją ocieplić, ale przy okazji też przewidzieć łapacz ewentualnych skroplin.
Oj jest co robić...

----------


## BasH

> I jak wrażenia po instalacji pieca? Jakie odległości macie zachowane z każdej strony kotła? U nas wnęka chyba jest jeszcze węższa :/





> nie mam zrobionej fotki całokształtu - postaram się cyknąć - ale z lewej piec jest dosunięty praktycznie do ściany (nie ma tam nic serwisogennego), z prawej mam od zasobnika pół metra do ściany (jest dobry dostęp do mechanizmu), z tyłu pieca też pół metra do ściany.



zgodnie z życzeniem:

----------


## BasH

... i kolejny tydzień z głowy.
W poniedziałek załatwione zostały kolory na cały dom - 80 litrów KABE PROLATEX na ściany i skosy, do tego wcześniej kupiona biała BONDEX LOTOS WHITE. Przy okazji zamówione zostały dwie kanapki do salonu, ale inspirek nie będzie  :big tongue:  Bieżący tydzień upłynął nam na działaniu na trzech poziomach  :smile:  Teść głównie bawił się ścianami na parterze (szlif, odpylanie, grunt, poprawki gładzią, szlif, grunt na poprawki) co doprowadziło pod koniec tygodnia do pierwszych wymalowań sufitów:



Na piętrze kończyliśmy w trójkę kręcić ostatnie płyty w garderobach, do których we wtorek robiłem stelaże, a pod koniec tygodnia ojciec zaczął bawić się szpachlą:



W większe dziury idzie cekol c-40 jako wypełniacz, na to po wyschnięciu w zależności od miejsca albo wilgotna fizelina albo specjalna taśma łączeniowa kompozytowa SIME TAPES (obróbka okien, łączenie sufit-skos, podejrzane o możliwość pęknięcia trudniejsze miejsca) oczywiście wklejana na uniflota. Na to przyjdzie jeszcze finish, ale pomalutku.

Na trzecim poziomie zacząłem wkładać międzyjętkową warstwę wełny (jętki 16 cm, wełna 15 cm lambda 32) i zamykać ją kręcąc wrzucone jeszcze przed ścianami poddasza deski. Tu stan na dzień dzisiejszy - ukończona (prawie) dłuuga część domu (14 metrów długości):


Została jeszcze część nadsypialniana (nożka od T w rzucie domu), ale tu będzie więcej zabawy:


Jako, że cieśle nie do końca poprawnie zachowali poziomy pod jętkami zmieściło się tylko 5 cm wełny, w jętki wejdzie 15, a brakująca część będzie na jętkach.
Jutro odbieram z tartaku krawędziaki 5x10cm - będą kręcone na sztorc aby pomieścić jeszcze 10 cm wełny.

Sobota oprócz tornada w mojej okolicy przyniosła jeszcze (niby) awarię nowo wstawionej pompy CWU (nie pompowała wody), ale wystarczyło odkręcić odpowietrznik, wkrętakiem ruszyć wirnik i odpaliła. Mam nadzieję, że osławione hipermega WILO w czasie regularnej pracy nie będzie robiło więcej takich numerów. Mam co prawda w sterowniku antypompstop, no ale z racji temperatur piec jest wyłączony  :smile:  pzodr

----------


## BasH

Helloł - pracy jest tyle, że nie ma czasu usiąść do komputera, w międzyczasie powiększyła mi się rodzina, no ale po kolei  :smile:  Nadrabiam dziś relację z ostatnich dni (tygodni) robót, a zmieniło się trochę.




> Jako, że cieśle nie do końca poprawnie zachowali poziomy pod jętkami zmieściło się tylko 5 cm wełny, w jętki wejdzie 15, a brakująca część będzie na jętkach.
> Jutro odbieram z tartaku krawędziaki 5x10cm - będą kręcone na sztorc aby pomieścić jeszcze 10 cm wełny.



Zrobione, temat podłogi na strychu zakończony - powstało sporo przestrzeni magazynowej - ponad 70 metrów kwadratowych.

Zdążyłem nakręcić całą podłogę strychu zanim wróciły upały i można było wrócić do tematu KG. Czekały na skończenie stelaże pierdołek:



... kilkunastu słupów i mieczy:



W międzyczasie załatwiłem też kamień elewacyjny na ścianę korytarza i gres szkliwiony na taras na piętrze:


... przymierzalnia:


W lipcu gościłem Tatę, który pomógł opłytować z teściem całe poddasze (zeszła ponad paleta płyt - sporo ponad 200 metrów KG), Tata leciał z fizeliną, taśmą narożnikową i uniflotem, ja kończyłem stelaże a po skończeniu, gdy father jechał je gładziami zachorowałem bondexowo:



Teść zajął się gładziowaniem i farbowaniem parteru (pokaz nieco później) - ja - piętra.
Bywały wizytacje córek z kwiatami:


... ale niezwłocznie były zaprzęgane do pracy:


... co prawda musiałem dokończyć, no ale... Córy mają satysfakcje "pomalowania" swojego pokoju.  :smile: 


... machnąłem drugi pokój dziecięcy (na razie 1 warstwa):


... i sypialnię - niby beż budyniowaty :/


.. beżyk (wychodzący jako żółty w aparacie i żarówkowym oświetleniu) generalnie kryje większość domu - spiżarnia z położonym wczoraj gresem (półpoler paradyż affron 65cm):


... salon z widocznym w tle korytarzem:



... i kuchnię:


Jako, że płytkarz wyrzucił mnie na dwa dni z możliwości wejścia do domu (kładzony korytarz, wiatrołap, spiżarnia i kuchnia) skręciłem sobie maszynkę, kabel siłowy i zacząłem porządkować drewno pobudowlane:


No i last but not least - 18 lipca pojawił się kolejny słodziak - trzecia piękna córa Zosia  :smile:  parametry 3720/57/10ap Cudna  :smile: 


pozdr

----------


## BasH

Uprzedzając telefony na policję o moim zaginięciu informuję, że żyję, mam się nieźle, jak już chyba od zawsze (no może prawie od początku budowy, no ale wydaje mi się, że te 3 lata kulania budowy to wieczność) poranne wstawanie kończy się tradycyjnym sprawdzaniem, czy nic z ciała nie odpadło z zużycia, no ale już bliżej niż dalej do wprowadzki. Krótko i na temat, bo przy kompie siedzę w zasadzie tylko po to, aby pozamawiać z netu rzeczy z wyposażenia - nawet dzisiejsze święto spędziłem w pewnej części dnia na budowie, ale cichosza. Z postępów:

- ukończone tematy malarskie (zostały poprawki gładziowo-malarskie w paru(dziesięciu) miejscach, ale to na zupełny koniec po wrzuceniu mebli - może zasłonią część ubytków  :smile: 


- przyjechały podłogi - od czwartku montaż (55 metrów AC 5 / 110 metrów AC4)


- robi "się" dolna mała łazienka:


... pozamawiane kuchnie, meble salonowe, drzwi wew., karnisze, zasłony (z netu  :smile:  ), osprzęt sat, wyposażenie meblowe łazienek i masa inny pierdół. Kurierzy zawału dostaną...

----------


## BasH

... ostatkiem sił dowlekam się do kompa, no ale dziś muszę w końcu wrzucić coś na dziennik, bo nie dacie mi spokoju na priv.
Dolna łazienka prawie skończona - muszę docekolować ściany do ostatecznego malowania, pozostanie założyć oświetlenie, którego nie mam, panel prysznicowy, złożyć szafkę podumywalkową, zlew, wentylator i finito - a - i drzwi, ale to po 15 września.




Górna łazienka "się" kładzie - folia w płynie:


rozmierzanie podłogi:


... i jest podłoga:



... a reszcie domu podłogi położone, klecę garderoby:


pokój dziewczyn:


sypialnię:


... i salon:


Dziś skończyłem zakładać osprzęt elektryczny na parterze oprócz garażu, pozostało piętro oprócz gotowej sypialni... Tematów tysiące (ot choćby dokładnie poakrylować zejście sufitu ze ścianami na poddaszu), ale pierdoły zostawiam na po wprowadzce. Czyli na październik, jak dobrze pójdzie. Z grubszych tematów: w połowie września jest szansa na drzwi, potem schody a na koniec września - kuchnia. Uffff...

----------


## BasH

Z dziennika budowy zrobił się prawie miesięcznik, ale prac jest tyle, że nie ma kiedy do komputera usiąść. 
Z postępów budowlanych - w zasadzie nie ma postępów, bo robię czystą wykończeniówkę, a budowlane muszą poczekać. Płot raczej przerzucam na kolejny rok. 
Jak to compi kiedyś napisał jestem w fazie robienia 1001 drobiazgów. Wychodzą teraz moje błędy, których nie wychwyciłem wcześniej - ot choćby o 5 cm za wysoko zrobione podejścia kanalizacyjne pod umywalki na piętrze. Nie wiem jak to się stało, bo na parterze wyszło idealnie. Czeka mnie przerobienie szafek, bo wzmocnienie wypada w miejscu odpływu i cięcie odpływów klikklakowych, aby się wyrobić z wejściem w rury. Tu tylko przymierzane:



Widać też w odbiciu wmontowane drzwi, prawie wszędzie skończone - prawie, bo brakuje jednej opaski (przerabiana-zapomniana). 

Kończę (nie na 100% ale w stanie do zamieszkania :smile:  ) pokoje dzieciaków:



Jak już jesteśmy na piętrze to zajrzyjmy do sypialni - praawie na gotowo - zostały akryle, podmalowanie, montaż półek, karniszy, zabawa z progiem na taras, ale mamy już na czym spać:



... a małża ma się gdzie szpachlować  :smile: 



No to zerknijmy na parter - dziś rodzinny stolarz skończył montaż schodów. Miałem robić sam z gotowych trepów, ale cenowo wyszło fajnie, więc zaoszczędziłem dużo czasu:





Przygotowałem prawie do użytkowania dolną łazienkę - pozostało inaczej podłączyć panel, bo sciska węże przyłączeniowe, ale to drobiazg:



Zlew i kibelek prawie gotowe - pozostały silikony, uszczelnienie odpływu, bo strzeliła guma syfonu i zbrakło 1cm podłączenia węża wylewki - trzeba dosztukować przedłużkę (nie jest w osi kanalizy i brakło węża do ciepłej wody)



A tu mam nadzieję, że za tydzień zjemy pierwszą kolację na nowym:



Wszystko zależy, czy w czwartek zgodnie z planem rozpocznie się montaż kuchni... pozdr

----------


## BasH

W duuuużym skrócie:

1. Mieszkamy od niedzieli.
2. O fachowcach od kuchni pisać nie będę - tylko tyle, że dokładnie, ale $%#^%#$ NIETERMINOWO
3. Z 1000 spraw do skończenia zrobiło się milion
4. Mam net - co prawda bez rozszycia na patchpanelu, a raczej posznurowane, ale jest.
5. Bolą nas ścięgna od biegania po tych 200 metrach użytkowej...
6. Idzie worek grochu dziennie :O No ale +24 stopnie w domu niewygrzanym.
7. Przeprowadzka to jakaś masakra - woziłem przez ostatni miesiąc kombiaka dziennie (jak jechałem na budowę), przez ostatni tydzień kilka kombiaków, w piątek i sobotę kilkanaście kombiaków z przyczepą, w sobotę wziąłem sprintera, w niedzielę znowu kombiaki z przyczepą i jeszcze w tym tygodniu wożę. Mimo selekcji rzeczy!
8. Piwko na swojej kanapie, w swoim domu własnoręcznym - bezcenne. 3majcie się

Na CU soon - kuchnia:

----------


## BasH

Ello  :smile: 
Właśnie miałem pierwszą akcję interwencyjną z piecem. Siedzimy sobie z żonką oglądając Gesler i z błogiego "prawie" lenistwa (pomiędzy osadzaniem ostatnich wyłączników, wieszaniem półek i miliona innych spraw) wyrwał nas alarm pokojówki. Nie ee. Bynajmniej nie mam pani sprzątającej, aczkolwiek baaardzo by się przydała aktualnie, ale piski wydawała skądinąd sympatyczna pokojówka w sensie sterownika pieca. Błąd hallotronu. Oj. Idąc w kierunku kotłowni myślę - albo strzelił podajnik, albo opał brany z netu nie jest taki fajny i ma niespodziewanki. Druga wersja okazała się być słuszną, niestety chwile wcześniej napełniłem ponad połowę podajnika, więc czekało mnie ręczne opróżnianie około setki kilogramów groszku z podajnika, aby dotrzeć do winowajcy:



Chyba będzie trzeba zasitować wsyp podajnika :/

----------


## BasH

Witam, proszę wycieczki, witam.
Jako, że na głowie 10^6 spraw i przed komputerem siedzę w domu tylko tyle, ile trzeba (wieeeem, że ciężko w to uwierzyć) dla zamówienia brakujących rzeczy (drobnica agd, dywany, lampy, łoscypki  :smile:  ), a więc i relacji z robót nie ma. Uruchamiam drobne sprawy (w końcu mam prowizorycznie satelitę - póki co niemultiswitchowo) i naziemną w kuchni, cały czas jest robota, czeka garaż i taras na płytki (tarasowe chyba poczekają na wiosnę - przymrozki), ale rodzina suszy głowę, że nie ma co oglądać na FM, a więc niniejszym wrzucam. Miało nie być inspirek, wnętrz i tak dalej, ale netbet się złamał, więc a co tam. Skoro południe Polski nawiedzi nas dopiero w bliżej nieokreślonym terminie, no to chociaż dla wglądu kilka fotek na dzień dzisiejszy (wiem, wiem - miałem wrzucić w niedzielę  :smile:  ):

Proszem wycieczki - wchodzimy wiatrołapem - ściany do dziś nie oczyściłem z drobnych placków kleju :/ Ale łatwo się skrobie:


Na lewo kuchnia - ale to już chyba było:


W głębi kuchni jadalnia z gadatliwymi kozami:


... i okrążamy stół wchodząc na salony:


... i widok w lusterku wstecznym:


Zmierzając do pracowni zahaczamy dolną łazienkę:




... bałaganiownia, czyli pracownia z funkcją gościnnego:


... i wracamy przez korytarz:


... zerkamy do spiżarki, za wrzucenie której dostanie mi się od małży (bałagan, a co tam :smile:  ) Zwracam uwagę w szczególności pewnego moderatora na gustowną rozpiskę obsadzenia tablicy elektrycznej na drzwiach  :smile: 



... zajrzeć do górnej łazienki:


Na dziś wystarczy, skoro takie widoki z kuchni:


Trzeba iść na spacer z kozami :smile:  :



Pozdro!

----------


## BasH

Żyję  :smile: 

Nienawidzę listopada  :smile:  Dni coraz krótsze i nic nie można zrobić na zewnątrz - wychodzę do pracy - ciemno, wracam z pracy - ciemno. Nosh qrw mć...

Tegoroczny listopad jest niezły - temperatura nocna -2, schodzi 20kg groszku dziennie. Jest nieźle.  :smile:  ( zważ 260 metrów + 5 osób zużywających CWU na potęgę)

FM jest cudne - chociażby za pomoc Nelli  :smile: 

Browarek w górę za:
- Neta - bo jest mega  :smile: 
- Nelli - bo będzie dobrze
- Jarek P. - bo na obczyźnie o dobrym browarku może pomarzyć hehe
- kalio - na wprowadzkę i wygraną batalię tynkową
- ewerolka - za pozytywną energię
- Kamila i Marcin - za walkę na froncie prac
- agalind - za pozytywwne wsparcie
- compi - za wszystko, co mądrze napisał
- verterix - bo miał być :/
- rkowal79 - bo ziomal  :smile: 
- MSU - za całokształt...
- całą masę pozytywnych zakręconych ludzi tu się przewijających  :big grin: 


ps. z konkretów - robię garaż na pikabelo - to będzie moja świątynia  :smile:   cicho sza. Mam nawet przyłącze telewizyjne  :big grin:

----------


## BasH

Święta, święta  :smile: 
Przygotowania do naszej pierwszej Wigilii trwają pełną parą, więc prace typowo budowlane wstrzymane na jakiś czas  :smile:  Zresztą... Nawet się chwilowo nie chce. Zima pokazała pazurki i ostatnio nocami -17 a za dnia -13 w porywach -10 - w takich warunkach nasz AKM2 zjada 1,5 worka dziennie. Temp. wew. 22, w łazience 26, garaż 17, pow. 260 po podłogach, 940 kubatura. VZM zrobione, nas wiosnę będzie zastrzyk gotówki, choinka ustrojona, dania się gotują - żyć nie umierać  :smile:  Za dwa dni temp. na plus = mniej opału, jupi  :smile: 
A tak w ogóle:

----------


## BasH

> Żyję ...ps. z konkretów - robię garaż na pikabelo - to będzie moja świątynia   cicho sza. Mam nawet przyłącze telewizyjne


Z konkretów to konkretnie dziennik FM zaniedbałem, no ale raz w miesiącu jakiś wpisik się pojawia  :smile:  Niech tylko wiosna ruszy, to będzie więcej bo już mnie nosi  :smile:  Czekają płoty, gospodarcze, ogród (to mnie przeraża...), utwardzenie działki, no i niestety garaż, bo od czasu wpisu zbyt wiele się tam nie zmieniło - na dworzu mrozy arktyczne, a stwierdziłem, że bez wyczyszczenia do zera garażu nie ma sensu robić dalej, więc aby do wiosny. Płytki czekają, farby też, jeść nie wołają. 
Przeżyliśmy pierwszą wigilię w nowym domu - fajnie, sylwester również:


Jak widać po lewej czeka jeszcze klatka schodowa na ogarnięcie, bo przed chrzcinami małej +- zachlapałem, aby surowy tynk nie straszył, no ale trzeba zrobić porządniej. Poczekam jeszcze do wiosny, co wyjdą jeszcze miejsca do poprawki i hurtowo się zaciągnie i pomaluje.

Przeżyliśmy kolejne bale:


... z radością odgarniamy kolejne tony białego pie....knego śniegu (grrrrr... - niech no tylko jeszcze posypie...):



A z budowlano-wykończeniowych to skończyłem wreszcie temat garderób - znalazłem w necie fajną stronkę do zamawiania formatek z płyt - można sobie nawet kuchnię zaprojektować i skręcić - polecam. psbKROPKApl Nie, nie  -  to nie składy budowlane, jak myślał Kalio w komentach, tylko płyty, sklejki, blaty  :smile: 
Za 1,5 tysia wyposażyłem 3 garderoby - małża szczęśliwa, bo wreszcie można było kartony poopróżniać  :smile: 
A tak to wygląda:

1. garderoba w dwóch kierunkach - w pozostałych są podobne rozwiązania, więc wrzuciłem tylko po 1 fotce:




2. garderoba:


... i trzecia:



Firma pocięła formatki  baaardzo dokładnie wg. moich wytycznych, fajnie się projektuje online łącznie ze stronami do oklejenia. 
To cześć (i pozdrowienia dla rodzinki z daleka - stąd też trochę prywaty i fotki z moimi kozami, bo niektórzy to już chyba z rok nas nie widzieli, siostro  :smile:  )

----------


## BasH

Hej  :smile: 
Dawno mnie tu nie było. Nooo przynajmniej na swoim dzienniku. Wiosna o nas zapomniała, sezon roboczy opóźnił się o prawie miesiąc, no ale nadrabiamy.

Było tak:


... jest póki co tak:


Przęseł sam nie spawam, brak czasu, chęci, a i wyglądać to niekoniecznie mogłoby tak jak powinno, więc zlecone, w lipcu wchodzą z polbrukiem, w sierpniu z elewacją. Jestem przed wyborem tynku na elewację - co doradzacie PRZY LESIE? Coś, co można karcherem spokojnie umyć, a i nie zielenieje.

Jako, że majówka za pasem insztaluję zadaszenia przy wydatnej pomocy cór:



... i odkrywam na nowo talenty stolarskie  :big grin: , aby mieć co postawić pod zadaszeniem:





Olcha, gruba na 4 cm, będzie jeszcze szlifowane i raz malowane. Poszło 2x sadolin base + 2x sadolin extra orzech.

pozdr

----------


## BasH

... no i poszło. Nie tylko malowanie, no ale 5 miesięcy od ostatniego wpisu. Czas nadrobić.
Sezon ma to do siebie, że czas jest na pracę, a nie wrzucanie foto na FM  :smile: 
No ale po kolei...
Ławki i stół odhaczone:


Markiza nad tarasem odhaczona i działa:


Płot frontowy skończony:


Garaż skończony:






Balkon/taras na piętrze skończony (noooo - została balustrada, ale to na wiosnę)




Polbruki skończone:






Elewacja zrobiona (tu w czasie robót - nie mam jeszcze foty skończonej  :smile: 


Wypoczywam  :smile: 


pozdro

----------


## BasH

Dziś na tapecie relacja z poprawki pieca DEFRO AKM 2 / DEFRO AKM II. 
Kupiłem piec na krótko po premierze pod koniec 2011, na początku lutego 2012. Jako, że za 3 miesiące kończy się gwarancja na osprzęt postanowiłem zadziałać z serwisem DEFRO. Głównym powodem było pocenie się motoreduktora, ale także chęć otrzymania nowego softu do sterownika z sterowaniem szuflady z hallotronu, a nie poronionym pomysłem z czasem podawania, gdzie i tak szuflada stawała o sekundę za szybko do pełnego domknięcia.
Serwis zadziałał szybko - zgłoszenie (mailem - niepilne) w poniedziałek, w czwartek serwis dzwoni o 7:30, że za 3 godziny są u mnie (jechali z Torunia).

Stary motoreduktor:


Nowa wersja z nowym silnikiem - wymieniony został także wentylator:


Poprawione zadawanie opału - przedłużona, inaczej wygięta blacha nad palnikiem, bez wąskiego gardła w transporcie opału (w starej wersji narastały osady powodujące coraz cięższą pracę podajnika). Wymieniono też płytkę nadmuchową na nawiercaną mniejszym fi i inaczej rozplanowane otwory - teoretycznie lepsze dopalanie przy brzegu palnika przez spadnięciem w popielnik:


Stary soft:


Nowa wersja:


Dziś odpaliłem palnik i dobieram od nowa ustawienia - trochę to potrwa, ale jest zauważalnie lepszy nadmuch. Pewnie za 2 miesiące podeślę dokładniejsze info...

----------


## BasH

... i minęły prawie 4 miesiące od wymiany podajnika.
Nowy podajnik do AKM II (AKM 2) pracuje lepiej - ciszej i wydaje mi się, że jest trochę mocniejszy (może to inne przełożenie nowego motoreduktora...). Sterownik w końcu podaje całą szufladę w jednym cyklu sterowany hallotronem, a nie czasem podawania. Nadmuch lepszy, osadnik przy wentylatorze po 4 miesiącach jest praktycznie czysty.
Niestety piętą achillesową tego pieca pozostało sadzenie na ruszcie wodnym i to pomimo różnych nastaw - wstawiałem deflektory żeliwne, dużo/mało powietrza, częste przedmuchy, ale sadza jednak się osadza. Nie ma tragedii, nie oczekuję czystego pieca po miesiącu, no ale zostawienie pieca bez czyszczenia na 2 tygodnie w sezonie będzie skutkowało zalepieniem szczelin pomiędzy rusztem wodnym i zatkaniem przelotu spalin - czyszczenie raz w tygodniu obowiązkowe.

Skoro jesteśmy przy kotłowni - obrobiłem w końcu płytkami samo wejście - już nie straszy, założyłem wentylację garażu (rura ocynk 160 - mimo 3 metrów długości w poziomie ciągnie zadowalająco. Kotłownia dorobiła się także lepszego oświetlenia, niż dyndająca żarówka.



Nie pokazałem jeszcze elewacji "na gotowo", więc nadrabiam braki:


A jeśli już jesteśmy w tym miejscu to uważne oko dostrzeże prace ziemne wykonywane przy okazji wczorajszego ocieplenia aury. Zabrałem się w końcu za temat siedzący mi z tyłu głowy od jakiegoś czasu. Po sierpniowej akcji polbrukowania pod koniec września byłem zmuszony wezwać ekipę z WUKO do przeczyszczenia przykanalika - ok, zdaża się. Ale gdy po raz drugi musiałem ich wezwać w grudniu sprawa zaczęła się wydawać podejrzana, tym bardziej, że fachman od maszyny sugerował opór na długości przykanalika. Ziemia była wczoraj już na tyle rozmarznięta, że mogłem dokopać się do zastanego po kupnie działki trójnika, w który wpinałem się podłączenia domu i okazało się, że wetknięta w niego pionowo rura 160 została wciśnięta praktycznie do dna trójnika lekko rozsadzając go i blokując przepływ - skutek wiadomy, przyczyna - jeden z transportów żwiru do polbruku cofający dokładnie w tym miejscu...
Rozkopałem, wzmocniłem trójnik, wyprowadziłem wyższą rurę umożliwiającą czyszczenie w połowie przykanalika:


Ciepełko na zewnątrz zachęciło mnie także do założenia oświetlenia na nieocieplonej przestrzeni strychowej pod dachem i przy okazji poszukiwaniu śladów ewentualnej kuny czy innej gadziny - na szczęście śladów brak. Starałem się obrabiać wszystko szczelnie, mam deskowanie, siatki, ale nigdy nic nie wiadomo...

Wczoraj po całodniowych pracach żona poprosiła jeszcze o przeróbkę szafki na buty z niewygodnie otwieranej od przodu (miały być szuflady, ale stolarz "sie pomylił") na otwieraną od góry. Fotka z prac:


... i pytanie: Czy są jakieś specjalne wiertła do osadzania zawiasów? Moje doświadczenia stolarskie kończą się na wykonaniu stołu i ławek ogrodowych oraz garderób, ale tam nie miałem potrzeby osadzania zawiasów. Z braku innego patentu poradziłem sobie otwornicą podwiercając do odpowiedniej grubości i dłutując, no ale 4 dziury zajęły mi z 20 minut - długo. Chodzi mi po głowie, że kiedyś widziałem gdzieś takie sprytne wiertła, ale nie mogę znaleźć...

aha...
Co do mojego stolarza (który robił szafy w korytarzach i kuchnię) - przypomniała mi się jeszcze akcja z przed miesiąca. Były u nas solidne mrozy, poniżej -20 i zauważyłem pocenie się blatu kuchennego dochodzącego do okna (pirometr pokazywał około 0 stopni! - szybka akcja, rozbiórka całego blatu roboczego i przeklinanie pod nosem - jako że nie wiedziałem dokładnie jak wysoko będzie blat wchodzący nad mur pod oknem i jaka zostanie pod nim szczelina stolarz miał docieplić ten fragment w trakcie montażu - jak widać na zdjęciu nie zrobił tego (nie mogłem być przy nim w trakcie montażu - praca), zostawione dziury od podparć okna na wylot. Uszczelniłem przestrzeń podokienną porządnie pianką (wcześniej susząc i grzejąc nagrzewnicą), pod blat poszła jeszcze wełna, doszczelnione taśmą wiatroizolacyjną - teraz jest bajka - tak miało być od początku.

pozdrawiam

----------


## Dafi Pe

Wiertła do robienia otworów pod zawiasy, to wiertła "cylindryczne". Jeszcze są jakieś inne określenia dla nich, ale ja takie znam. Kupiłem kiedyś komplet w Lidlu za 15 zł. i jestem z nich w miarę zadowolony. Fajnie wierci się nimi w litym drewnie, płytach wiórowych, ale w sklejce, to nie da rady. 
Pozdrawiam  :wink:

----------


## BasH

Dzięki za porady  :smile:  W przyszłości zapraszam do komentarzy  :big grin:  (w stopce)

----------

